# Thrall der neue Lichking?



## Thritaldor (5. November 2009)

Habe gerade eine der sound Dateien aus der Halle der Reflektionnen gehört und dabei hat uther zu jaina gesagt, dass jemand artthas' platz einnehmen müsse, da die geissel ansonsten ohne kontrolle womöglich ganz azeroth vernoichten könnte. Da ja bereits bekannt ist, das thrall mit cata die horde nicht mehr leitet, würde sich das ja als grund anbieten, arthas stirbt und thrall trägt die bürde der geissel, versammelt sie irgendwo in nordend und schliesst sich selbst weg, um kein unheil anzurichten. was haltet ihr davon?? Thrall als LK?? Lok'Tak Ogar, FÜR DEN KRIEGSHÄUPTLING, FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!


----------



## Schlaviner (5. November 2009)

Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal ! omg ey wie oft noch....
un Arthas wird sowieso jeden mittwoch zum neuen lichking gekührt....


----------



## MarZ1 (5. November 2009)

lol aber das ist lustig auf sowas zu kommen^^ aber der geht doch nach tirisfal oder sonst wo und macht da einen auf leiter...aber nicht für lichking himself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elementz (5. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal ! omg ey wie oft noch....
> un Arthas wird sowieso jeden mittwoch zum neuen lichking gekührt....


Nein wird er nicht, der Rehgar Earthfury wird an Thralls Stelle als Wächter der Naturzauber hingehen.

Thrall selbst ist wegen anderer sachen beschäftigt (weiss nimmer genau was im Comic stand)


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal !



Das gehört aber noch zu den unbestätigten Fakten, die zwar mal auf MMO-Champs gepostet worden sind, aber dann auf der Blizzcon nie bestätigt wurden.
Allerdings hat sich Boub mit seinen ganzen "Theorien" bisher nicht gerirrt, sodass man wohl annehmen kann, dass Thrall wirklich Wächter von Tirisfal wird.


----------



## Seabhac (5. November 2009)

DAS wäre doch mal ne Wendung der Ereignisse...

Ich fände das Klasse. Das würde aus Thrall noch eine mythisch überhöhtere Figur machen als ohnehin schon und ein Opfergang im Namen der guten Sache macht sich immer gut...

Allein, ich glaube nicht dran. Hieß es denn nicht, dass die Goblins im Rahmen der Startquests in ihrem Gebiet Thrall aus einer Seeschlacht retten oder ihn aus den Händen der Allianz befreien? 

Wenn das so ist, kann ich mir den Storybogen zu dem von Dir skizzierten Szenario nicht so wirklich vorstellen.

Aber es hätte was, ohne Zweifel...

Vielleicht opfert sich ja auch Fräulein Prachtmeer und kontrolliert die Geißel, dann hätte sie zumindest eine Aufgabe im Spiel...


----------



## Schlaviner (5. November 2009)

Elementz schrieb:


> Nein wird er nicht, der Rehgar Earthfury wird an Thralls Stelle als Wächter der Naturzauber hingehen.
> 
> Thrall selbst ist wegen anderer sachen beschäftigt (weiss nimmer genau was im Comic stand)



DOCH ! 
blizz hats bestätigt ! 
Thrall wird neuer Wächter von Tirisfal !


----------



## Larissa (5. November 2009)

Ist zwar ne nette erklärung was mit Thrall passieren könnte. Aber ich glaube eher das entweder Tirion Fordring oder Darion Mograine die Leitung der Geißel übernhemen werden. Ich hoffe das man aber Thrall als Wächter noch ab und zu gesicht bekommt, lässt ja einiges darauf schliesen das die Dämonen da in zukunft wieder einen Auftritt bekommen, da der Wächter ja geschaffen wurde um gegen die Brennene Legion anzutreten.


----------



## Elementz (5. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> DOCH !
> blizz hats bestätigt !
> Thrall wird neuer Wächter von Tirisfal !




http://www.mmo-champion.com/general-discus...il-of-tirisfal/

Bitteschön, und achtuns Spoilerwarnung!



Spoiler



Rehgar Earthfury - Powerful orc warrior turned shaman, ex-arena master, personal advisor to thrall, he represents the shamanistic style nature magic on the new council.

Thrall - Jaina asked thrall personally to join the council to represent shamans.while he expressed interest in joining he is to busy preparing for the battle against the lich king to accept, he instead sugested that rehgar take his place representing shamans.


----------



## Raqill (5. November 2009)

Noch nie so viel Bullshit gelesen.


----------



## Arosk (5. November 2009)

AFK, lachen.

BTW falsches Forum.


----------



## Düstermond (5. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> BTW falsches Forum.



Eine Frage/Diskussion zu WoW (Genauer, zu Patch 3.3) ist im WoW Forum falsch?


----------



## Gartarus (5. November 2009)

-.-
Ja wird er. Zufrieden? Troll dich


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Eine Frage/Diskussion zu WoW (Genauer, zu Patch 3.3) ist im WoW Forum falsch?




Erm, ja, denn das ganze wird nicht mit Patch 3.3 vonstatten gehen, sondern wenn dann mit 4.0, also Cataclysm. Warum? Weil Blizzard selbst äussert "Während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig anhält".

Ergo gehörts wenn dann ins Cataclysm Forum. Desweiteren glaube ich käumlich daran, dass Arthas (wenn überhaupt) mit 3.3 "getötet" wird. Das scheint mir sehr surreal. Obwohl mans ja nicht wissen kann. Ach egal, ich geb mich geschlagen, es postet eh jeder, wie und wo er will ^^


----------



## Datteldurst (5. November 2009)

Ehrlich mal.


----------



## Arandes (5. November 2009)

Es wäre alles denkbar, da Blizzard alles tun und lassen kann, was sie wollen. Weils Ihr Spiel ist und... genau! Weil sies können!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. November 2009)

Seabhac schrieb:


> [...] Vielleicht opfert sich ja auch Fräulein Prachtmeer und kontrolliert die Geißel, dann hätte sie zumindest eine Aufgabe im Spiel...


Warum nicht Sylvannas? Die ist wenigstens schon tot... ähh, untot... oder wie auch immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ach nee, die muss ja die Invasion von Gilneas führen oder?

Aber für Thrall fände ich das eigentlich eine ziemlich derbe Entwicklung. Wäre fast ein bisschen Schade.


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

wie wärs denn wenn wir einfach ma abwarten würden.. neeeeee das wär viel zu einfach...


----------



## Haramann (5. November 2009)

Was passiert eig. mit dem alten Wächter von Tirisfal wenn Thrall der neue wird?
Sylvannas war doch die Alte wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Artherk (5. November 2009)

sylvanas? eine wächterin..? es gab keinen wächter von tirisfal... der letzte war medivh aber den hats ja erwischt...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> Was passiert eig. mit dem alten Wächter von Tirisfal wenn Thrall der neue wird?
> Sylvannas war doch die Alte wenn ich mich recht erinnere







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
merke
wächter von tirisfal /= herrscher von undercity


----------



## Seabhac (5. November 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Warum nicht Sylvannas? Die ist wenigstens schon tot... ähh, untot... oder wie auch immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nach meiner Meinung würde das von der Geschichte auch nicht so unbedingt passen. Ich meine Sylvanas Windläufer wurde ja vom Lichkönig in eine Untote Banshee verwandelt. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie sich angesichts dieser Vorgeschichte als "Geißel-Kontrolleur" einsetzen lassen würde. 

Da muss schon jemand her, der das Ganze eher als wichtige Aufgabe und Dienst an allen Lebewesen Azeroths sieht. Und da könnte (wenn man die Wahl der in Frage stehenden Personen mal auf Thrall oder Sylvanas reduziert) schon eher Thrall derjenige welche sein.

Aber da ja Thrall nach allem, was schon geschrieben wurde, Wächter von Tirisfal wird, schätze ich mal, dass es wohl auf Jaina Prachtmeer hinauslaufen wird. 

wir werden es erleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (5. November 2009)

Jaina ist im Rat von Tirisfal, Thrall nicht.Trotzdem denke ich mal das Thrall nicht der neue Lichkönig wird,weil er ja nicht mal im Eiskronenraid auftauchen wird.Ich denke eher das entweder Tirion oder Darion sich opfern um die Geißel in Zaum zu halten.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (5. November 2009)

Seabhac schrieb:


> Nach meiner Meinung würde das von der Geschichte auch nicht so unbedingt passen. Ich meine Sylvanas Windläufer wurde ja vom Lichkönig in eine Untote Banshee verwandelt. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sie sich angesichts dieser Vorgeschichte als "Geißel-Kontrolleur" einsetzen lassen würde. [...]


Hmmm... ich dachte eigentlich gerade deswegen würde es passen. Die Verlassenen haben sich von der Geissel lösen können. Nun gäbe es die Möglichkeit für Sylvannas nicht nur die Verlassenen sondern auch die Geissel unter ihrer Kontrolle zu haben... naja, aber DANN wäre sie auf die Horde auch nicht mehr angewiesen. Von daher würde Blizz das eh nicht machen.
Wenn man aber recht überlegt, müsste ein neuer Oberhaupt der Geissel gegen die Macht ankommen, die ja auch Arthas verdorben hat. Ansosnten beginnt das Spiel ja wieder von vorne und der neue Gegner nach Cata heisst: Lichking Reloaded... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rogue54 (5. November 2009)

nein


----------



## phipush1 (5. November 2009)

rogue54 schrieb:


> nein



Toll das du das so ausführlich erklärt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinst du mit deinem Schlagkräftigen "Nein" das Thrall nicht der neue Lichkönig wird?Wenn ja dann kann ich dir nur zu stimmen.


----------



## Minøtaurus (5. November 2009)

Hmm ich könnte mir denken, dass nicht Thrall sondern eine der beiden, oder sogar beide Ladys, die da ja helfen sollen, es werden.

Also entweder Jaina Prachtmehr, oder Sylvanas, ich tippe auf zweitere, sonst würde Thrall ja ncht zum Wächter von Thirisfal werden.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Minøtaurus schrieb:


> Hmm ich könnte mir denken, dass nicht Thrall sondern eine der beiden, oder sogar beide Ladys, die da ja helfen sollen, es werden.
> 
> Also entweder Jaina Prachtmehr, oder Sylvanas, ich tippe auf zweitere, sonst würde Thrall ja ncht zum Wächter von Thirisfal werden.





DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*hust*
sylvanas wird nen scheißdreck tun und der neue lichking werden!
genauso jaina...


----------



## FallenxOfGarrosch (5. November 2009)

ähm wird thrall nich von der allianz mit 4.0 gefangen genommen?
eine der anfangsquests für goblins is es doch thrall zu befreien

da kann er zwar wächter von tirisfal sein aber unlogisch find ich


----------



## Minøtaurus (5. November 2009)

Nun es gibts ja auch immer noch die Allianzquest, die im Dämmerwald startet oder? Da muss man doch auch mmer noch den König finden... 

Der aber ja schon da ist, von daher...


----------



## LordTobias (5. November 2009)

na ja mit jana als wechterin von tirisfal würde ein hüpsches perchen abgeben.

aber silvanas hat ja sein volk aus abtrünigen geselanhänger geformt wiso übernimt sie nict die geisel one lichtking zu werden? ob jetzt ein par milionen mehr oder weniger komt auch ncht drauf an. (ging vor 20Jahren im ralen ja auch)


----------



## Astrad (5. November 2009)

Vielleicht sperren sieja den Lichking ja auch in ein Eichhörnchen frei nach demSprichwort "Manchmal ist der Teufel auch ein Eichhörnchen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ne,ich tippe auf varian.Der ist so bessesen die Horde zu vernichten,das ich mir vorstellen kann der geht über Leichen um an die Macht für so ein vorhaben zu kommen.


----------



## Senseless6666 (5. November 2009)

MarZ schrieb:


> lol aber das ist lustig auf sowas zu kommen^^ aber der geht doch nach tirisfal oder sonst wo und macht da einen auf leiter...aber nicht für lichking himself
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also der Wächter von Tirisfall hockt net in Tirisfall^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. November 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Warum nicht Sylvannas? Die ist wenigstens schon tot... ähh, untot... oder wie auch immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



möp sie führt nur die Befehle von Garrosh aus, so viel ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (5. November 2009)

Astrad schrieb:


> Vielleicht sperren sieja den Lichking ja auch in ein Eichhörnchen frei nach demSprichwort "Manchmal ist der Teufel auch ein Eichhörnchen"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du dir die Sounddateien anhörst wirst du mit bekommen das Varian in der Eiskronenzitadelle ordentlich Mitgefühl für Saurfangs Sohn und die restlichen gefallenden an der Pforte des Zorns(hordis)zeigt.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. November 2009)

ok 2 dinge

1tens: postet mir pls mal ne link von blizz das thrall neur wächter wird (*NICHT* von mmo die können viel behaupten) glaube nämlich net das das passiert^^

2tens wird thrall *ganz bestimmt nicht* der neue lichking. er muss ja in 4.0 gefangengenommen werden um von den goblins befreit zu werden^^
und das geht schlecht als das 2. stärkste wesen azeroths =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

und wer ist das stärkste wesen azeroths deiner meinung nach? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (5. November 2009)

wenn du zurück auf seite 1 gehst bekommst du auf english das er NICHT der neue wächter von tirisfal wird^^


----------



## phipush1 (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und wer ist das stärkste wesen azeroths deiner meinung nach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



also entweder die alten Götter oder die Elementaranführer^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> also entweder die alten Götter oder die Elementaranführer^^



alte götter > aspekte > elementarfürsten 
und der wächter von tirisfal oder der lichking sind nichts gegen einen aspekten oder einen alten gott


----------



## ødan (5. November 2009)

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage die auf mehrere kleine Lore Lücken meinerseits zurückzuführen ist...

Was macht so 'n Wächter von Tirisfal eigentlich?


----------



## general_chang (5. November 2009)

Stärkste Wesen Deathwing.

Also dann schon eher Jana als Lich King. Würde auch eher passen, da die jetzt ja theoretisch Nachfolgerin von Aegwynn wäre (die Tusse kebt ja jetzt unter anden Namen in den Marschen von Dustwallow und Medhiv ist ja hops) Jana opfert sich und wird neue Lich Queen (so ähnlich wie sich in Diablo 2 dieser Knilch wegen Mephistos Seelenstein geopfert hat) und wird irgendwo weggeschlossen. Thrall übernimmt dann aus Liebe das Amt des Wächters...
Und beim nächsten Auftreten hat dich dann Jana in Sarah Kerrigan unbenannt und befehligt statt der Geißel die Zerg. Das wäre ja mal was.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alte götter > aspekte > elementarfürsten
> und der wächter von tirisfal oder der lichking sind nichts gegen einen aspekten oder einen alten gott



hmmm ich würde eher sagen 
deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw


----------



## Pudding00 (5. November 2009)

Artherk schrieb:


> sylvanas? eine wächterin..? es gab keinen wächter von tirisfal... der letzte war medivh aber den hats ja erwischt...



hätte mal ne fragedie mich brennend interessiert:


undzwar, was ist eig. mit medivh geschehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (5. November 2009)

Der Wächter von tirfisal jagt Dämonen. Irgendwann mal haben eine Reihe von Zauberer (der sogenannte Rat von Tirfisal) ihre Kräfte auf eine Person übertragen. Dies war denn der Wächter von Tirfisal. Jener hatte dann die Aufgabe mächtige Dämonen zu jagen. Der Job brachte auch ein unglaublich langes Leben mit sich (Aegwynn ist schon so knapp 900 Jahre alt. und hat den Job irgendwie 863 jahre lang gemacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

ødan schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage die auf mehrere kleine Lore Lücken meinerseits zurückzuführen ist...
> 
> Was macht so 'n Wächter von Tirisfal eigentlich?



der wächter von tirisfal wurde dafür gedacht um herumstreunende dämonen zu finden um zu töten.
da ab und zu kleinere und größere dämonen auf azeroth aufmerksam werden und dann da hinwollen um pew pew zu machen haben sich ein paar schlaue magier gedacht sie gründen in einem eher abgelegeneren ort (tirisfal eigenet sich da gut und in tirisfal sollen starke magie strömme sein) einen geheimen rat der der sich rat von tirisfal nennt. der rat bestand glaub ich aus 7 hochrangigen magiern der kirin tor. diese 7 magier haben dann einen sehr begabten jungen magier ausgewählt und ihn mit ihrer magischen energie vollgepumpt um ihn sehr sehr stark zu machen. mit dieser kraft konnte der wächter von tirisfal dann dämonen jagen und sie zurück in den nether verbannen. der letzte offizielle wächter war aegwynn (medivhs mutter) die aber ohne einverständnis des rates von tirisfal ihrem sohn medivh die kräfte des wächters gab der damit zum inoffiziellen neuem wächter von tirisfla wurde.


----------



## phipush1 (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> hmmm ich würde eher sagen
> deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw



Du glaubst ja wohl nicht das etwas was von vielen Titanen eingesperrt werden musste schwächer ist als der Lich König oder Deathwing?
Außerdem ist Deathwing auch nicht viel stärker als die anderen Aspekte, er war nämlich selbst mal einer.Und die Aspekte sind höchst wahrscheinlich auch stärker als der Lichkönig <.<


----------



## general_chang (5. November 2009)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> hätte mal ne fragedie mich brennend interessiert:
> 
> 
> undzwar, was ist eig. mit medivh geschehen?
> ...




der ist in Karazhan nen Kopf kürzer gmacht worden, weil er böse war. Er war nämlich von einer Essenz von Seragas besessen die schon zu Aegynns Zeiten nach einen Kampf der beiden injeziiert worden ist. Diese ist von Aegwynn auf den ungeborenen Medhiv übergesprungen. Medhiv hat dann das Dunkle Portal für die Orcs geöffnet und aus Rache haben denn Rhonin und seine Gefolgsleute ihn nen Kopf kürzer gemacht


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> hmmm ich würde eher sagen
> deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw



xD
ohja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
deathwing ist stärker als ein alter gott xD
genau xD deswegen konnten die ihn auch so verwirren das er sich gegen seine eigenen freunde kämpft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein mein lieber deine liste ist komplett falsch ^^

alte götter ( yogg saron und c´thun sind zum beispiel welche) > aspekte / deathwing(die drachen im wyrmruhtempel) > elementarfürsten > lichking (arthas kraft besteht eigentlich nur dadrin tote wiederzuerwecken...soooooo stark wie manche den darstellen ist er gar nicht)


@ über mir 
nicht rhonin O_o
es waren khadgar (der steht in shattrath rum) und anduin lothar die medivh "getötet" haben


----------



## Odur89 (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> hmmm ich würde eher sagen
> deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw



Naja Deathwing wurde ja von alten Göttern beeinflusst und nur dadurch wurde er zu dem was er heute ist.
Wer in wie weit er heute noch von einen alten Gott beeinflusst wird, der bis heute nich besiegt wurde sind ja noch ein paar übrig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zum Thema: Die überlegung ist echt nett es wäre eine Rolle für die ich Thrall als geeignet halte, aber es passt nicht da er andere Aufgaben unt Auftritte in der zukunft hat.
Ich denke das Fordring die Sache übernimmt würde zu ihm passen.


----------



## general_chang (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> xD
> ohja genau
> 
> 
> ...




und mächtiger als die alten Götter ist denn Seragas der bestimmt auch mal wieder zu Besuch nach Azeroth kommt.


----------



## Al_xander (5. November 2009)

Erbsenhirn wtf,

Thrall ~> Wächtern von Tirisfal
Garrosh ~> neuer Anführer der Orcs / Horde

Schwer nicht wahr ?

MfG Al_x

PS:@ general_chang Wort 25 Aegynn wrong Aegwynn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sry war die perfekte gelegenheit um klugzuscheißen ^^
*Klugscheißer-Brille zurechtrück* ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

general_chang schrieb:


> und mächtiger als die alten Götter ist denn Seragas der bestimmt auch mal wieder zu Besuch nach Azeroth kommt.



und stärker als sageras ist aman´thul
aber sargeras würde trotzdem jedes wesen das zurzeit auf azeroth lebt (mit ausnahme der alten götter) mit nem fingerschnipsen töten (ja auch eure geliebten lichking und deathwing)


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (5. November 2009)

niemals wird thralichking is so




edit:weiß du was du bist lügen tuste das bist du


----------



## general_chang (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und stärker als sageras ist aman´thul
> aber sargeras würde trotzdem jedes wesen das zurzeit auf azeroth lebt (mit ausnahme der alten götter) mit nem fingerschnipsen töten (ja auch eure geliebten lichking und deathwing)




das könnten dann ja noch ne menge wow add ons werden bis unser aller char zum mächtigsten wesen des wow universums wird :-D


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. November 2009)

es stimmt das die alten götter mächtiger sind 
aber ist deathwing nicht erst durch den wahnsinn stärker geworden als alle anderen? (korrigiert mich wenn falsch) 
ich meine nicht mal yoggi hats geschafft den lichking umzupusten und der ist ja nun mal n alter gott (yoggi^^)


----------



## Gorgor (5. November 2009)

Ich werd der neue Lich King


----------



## general_chang (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> es stimmt das die alten götter mächtiger sind
> aber ist deathwing nicht erst durch den wahnsinn stärker geworden als alle anderen? (korrigiert mich wenn falsch)
> ich meine nicht mal yoggi hats geschafft den lichking umzupusten und der ist ja nun mal n alter gott (yoggi^^)



nee er hat son artefakt gebastaltelt und durch einen trick die macht der anderen aspekte aufgesaugt. inzwischen ist das ding aber zerstört, weshalb er jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr so übermächtig ist, aber immer noch ein bissl särker als die 4 anderen aspekte zusammen


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> *ich meine nicht mal yoggi hats geschafft den lichking umzupusten und der ist ja nun mal n alter gott (yoggi^^)*



Hat er das denn überhaupt versucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> es stimmt das die alten götter mächtiger sind
> aber ist deathwing nicht erst durch den wahnsinn stärker geworden als alle anderen? (korrigiert mich wenn falsch)
> ich meine nicht mal yoggi hats geschafft den lichking umzupusten und der ist ja nun mal n alter gott (yoggi^^)



deathwing ist so stark wie ein aspekt nunmal stark ist... ich würde ihn auf eine stufe mit alextrasza stellen. und wann sollte bitte yogg saron gegen den lichking gekämpft haben?


----------



## Shac (5. November 2009)

general_chang schrieb:


> und mächtiger als die alten Götter ist denn Seragas der bestimmt auch mal wieder zu Besuch nach Azeroth kommt.



Genaue Liste Alte Götter-Sargeras - Deathwing - Elementarlords - Lich King

Sargeras ist ein Titan gewesen der aber irgendwann auf die Idee kam das der Plan der Titanen sinnlos sein könnte weil das Universum nen Fehler hat und wollte deswegen alles vernichten und von Grund auf neu anfangen, natürlich sich selbst als oberster Chef.

@Topic Thrall wird wohl nicht Wächter von Tirisfal und da Blizz momentan auf Story setzt kann ich mir gut vorstellen das er irgendwann wieder Kriegshäuptling wird bzw man weiß ja noch nicht warum Garrosh Chef wird. Die Diskussion wer der neue Lich King wird nur auf Sylvanas und Jaina zu begrenzen ist etwas engstirnig wobei beide ungeeignet wären meiner Meinung nach. Da käme wohl eher Darion Morgraine in Frage weil er ja nicht wirklich unter dem Einfluss von Arthas stand sondern mehr oder weniger freiwillig mit ihm kooperiert hat. Tirion Fordring käme auch nicht in Frage dafür ist er zu sehr Paladin als das er mit der verderbten Magie zurechtzukommen würde.


----------



## Reo_MC (5. November 2009)

Thritaldor schrieb:


> Blablablubber



Klar, und Jaina Proudmoore wird sein Reittier.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. November 2009)

Yogg-Saron verachtet die Geißel und ihren blasphemischen Herrscher und wünscht sich nichts sehnlicher, als sie zu vernichten, da sie seine Vormachtstellung bedrohen.

quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Yogg-Saron

also will der den lichking umnieten hats aber nicht geschafft


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> Yogg-Saron verachtet die Geißel und ihren blasphemischen Herrscher und wünscht sich nichts sehnlicher, als sie zu vernichten, da sie seine Vormachtstellung bedrohen.
> 
> quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Yogg-Saron
> 
> also will der den lichking umnieten hats aber nicht geschafft



Das heisst aber nicht das er gegen ihn gekämpft hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur das er die Geißel halt verachtet .


----------



## WoWFreak112 (5. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal ! omg ey wie oft noch....
> un Arthas wird sowieso jeden mittwoch zum neuen lichking gekührt....



Ganz einfach Thrall wird von der Ally geafngen genommen...
und wird in der Goblin-q-reihe befreit( vorher hat er natürlich Jaina geschwängert).


----------



## Holy-Shield (5. November 2009)

Also ich würde sagen, wenn man sich mal die Audiofiles angrhört hat von den Hallen der Reflektion, muss es schon jemand sein der sich wirklich opfern will für Azeroth. Sylvanas wäre dafür viel zu egoistisch und Jaina würde die ganze Zeit nur rumheulen. Ich denke auch das Darion Mograine oder Tirion zum neuen Lichking werden. Varian fällt für mich auch weg da er sich beim Kampf gegen Saurfang Junior sich bei Saurfang Senior in einer Art entschuldigt, denke ich nicht das er wegen Macht Gierde zum Lichking wird. Aber vielleicht wird auch jemand den man voll außer Acht gelassen hat zum Lichking.
Wie werden sehen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> Yogg-Saron verachtet die Geißel und ihren blasphemischen Herrscher und wünscht sich nichts sehnlicher, als sie zu vernichten, da sie seine Vormachtstellung bedrohen.
> 
> quelle: http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Yogg-Saron
> 
> also will der den lichking umnieten hats aber nicht geschafft



das deutsche forscherliga wiki würde ich nicht zu ernst nehmen ^^

und yogg-saron hat keinen mir bekannten angriff gegenüber dem lichking gestartet O_o
was man bedenken muß ist natürlich auch das die alten götter gegen die wir gekämpft haben nur ein schatten ihrer selbst waren. sie sind stark geschwächt, nur deswegen können wir gegen sie kämpfen UND gewinnen


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. November 2009)

ach mann ich les glaub ich die falschen seiten =(


----------



## Holy-Shield (5. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das deutsche forscherliga wiki würde ich nicht zu ernst nehmen ^^
> 
> und yogg-saron hat keinen mir bekannten angriff gegenüber dem lichking gestartet O_o
> was man bedenken muß ist natürlich auch das die alten götter gegen die wir gekämpft haben nur ein schatten ihrer selbst waren. sie sind stark geschwächt, nur deswegen können wir gegen sie kämpfen UND gewinnen



Ich würd sagen, dass wir uns manchmal unterschätzen. Klar haben wir einem Alten Gott nicht viel entgegen zubringen, aber wir sind die Helden von Azeroth, aber ob Yogg-Saron nun wirklich geschwächt ist. Man hat eigentlich ja nur mit Hilfe von den Wächtern gewonnen, also sind die Gilden die Yogg ohne Wächter gelegt haben, schon stark.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Holy-Shield schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen, dass wir uns manchmal unterschätzen. Klar haben wir einem Alten Gott nicht viel entgegen zubringen, aber wir sind die Helden von Azeroth, aber ob Yogg-Saron nun wirklich geschwächt ist. Man hat eigentlich ja nur mit Hilfe von den Wächtern gewonnen, also sind die Gilden die Yogg ohne Wächter gelegt haben, schon stark.



ich weiß ja nicht...wenn du dich 10000 jahre lang versuchst aus deinem gefängnis zu befreien und nebenbei noch deine wächter verwirren musst bist du bestimmt nichtmehr allzu stark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das selbe so ungefähr bei c´thun
und ich unterschätze dir spieler nicht aber trotzdem...einen alten gott haben wir nichts entgegenzusetzen,selbst malygos haben wie nicht besiegt 
offiziell wurde der vom roten drachenschwarm besiegt


----------



## Holy-Shield (5. November 2009)

joa ich denke da hast du Recht. 1000 Jahre ist halt schon recht lang. Aber nochmal zum Lichking, also Thrall wirds bestimmt nicht außer vielleicht für nur ne bestimmte Zeit, um allen Untoten den Befehl zu geben sich um zubringen.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. November 2009)

Holy-Shield schrieb:


> joa ich denke da hast du Recht. 1000 Jahre ist halt schon recht lang. Aber nochmal zum Lichking, also Thrall wirds bestimmt nicht außer vielleicht für nur ne bestimmte Zeit, um allen Untoten den Befehl zu geben sich um zubringen.^^



kleiner fehler meinerseits ^^
es müssten über 10000 jahre sein seitdem die alten götter eingesperrt wurden ^^


----------



## TwistedTransistor (5. November 2009)

Ich bin ja für Bolvar Lavaman Fordring


----------



## Sheeana (5. November 2009)

Als die alten Götter eingesperrt wurden, gab es noch nicht mal Nachtelfen, das war nämlich, als die Titanen die Welt "in Ordnung brachten" und bei der Gelegenheit haben sie den Brunnen der Ewigkeit geschaffen. Erst viiiiiiieeeeeele 1000 Jahre danach kam der gute Sargeras auf die Idee, diese Welt anzugreifen, er hatte es schon vergessen, daß es den kleinen Planeten überhaupt gibt.
Das heißt, die alten Götter waren so 20000 Jahre eingesperrt, nur C'Thun hat vor 1000 Jahren mal einen Ausbruchs-Versuch unternommen.

Zum Thema: "Während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig andauert...." ist mit den neuen Soundfiles schon mal erklärt: Uther sagt ganz deutlich, es _muß_ einer die Rolle des Lichkönigs übernehmen, sonst ist die Welt im Eimer. D.h. wer auch immer der neue Lichkönig wird (nämlich indem er Frostmourne an sich nimmt, damit ist auch erklärt warum es nicht als Loot zur verfügung steht ^^) muß das tun, sobald Arthas fällt. Idealerweise tut das jemand, der bisher immer gut und "licht" war (also nicht lich ...haha, kleiner Witz tschuldigung^^) und der so lange wie möglich die Geißel davon abhalten kann, die Welt vollständig zu überrennen (das ist nämlich genau, was Uther sagt: es ist sehr wohl noch ein kleiner Rest an Arthas menschlich und dieser winzige Rest ist alles, was die Geißel davon abhält, die Welt in Schutt und Asche zu legen, sonst hätte alles keinen Sinn, was der Kreuzzug, die Ritter der Schwarzen Klinge, die Horde und die Allianz da veranstalten^^)
Ergo: 
Der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig wird sowieso andauern, auch wenn Arthas fällt, denn es gibt dann einen neuen Lichkönig.
Wer steht zur Verfügung, um dieses wirklich ultimative Opfer auf sich zu nehmen (und zwar nicht aus Machtgier, sondern aus reiner Opferbereitschaft, ein bißchen so wie M'uru als er sich von den Blutelfen hat gefangen nehmen lassen...)? Thrall könnts sicher machen, ich hatte auch für einen kurzen Moment den Gedanken, aber er wird ja für eine Zeit lang auf einem Allianz-Schiff festhocken und wohl leider nicht zur Verfügung stehen. Jaina: könnts auch machen.... ich hoffe nicht, sie wird ja dem neuen Rat von Tirisfal vorstehen (nein, damit ist sie nicht Wächter, sondern Ratsmitglied. Die Ratsmitglieder verleihen dem Wächter lediglich die speziellen Kräfte gegen die Dämonen..ach ja: und daß Thrall Wächter wird ist von keiner "offiziellen" Stelle bestätigt, obwohl er sicherlich eine gute Wahl wäre.) Tirion: seine ganze Existenz ist seit dem Tod seines Sohnes einem Ziel gewidmet: der Errettung Azeroths vor der Geißel...er wäre ein guter Kandidat. Ebenso Mograine: er ist mit der Geißel vertraut und konnte ihr schon mal ein Schnippchen schlagen, er könnte sicherlich einge Zeit durchhalten und die Geißel zurückhalten. Aber ebenfalls vorstellbar sind Muradin oder Saurfang sen.
Ja, Rätsel über Rätsel, das ist wirklich schön, ich mag das. 
Und ich weiß natürlich, daß man für die Auflösung des Rätsels wird warten müssen, bis der Patch dann kommt, aber das Rätseln an sich macht doch schon Spaß, was meinen nur immer alle mit: wartets doch ab?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ist doch langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LG


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (5. November 2009)

sorry das ich mir nicht alles durchlese, aber meines wissens wir medan oder wie der son von mediv und gorona heißt zum neuen wächter...


----------



## Felix^^ (5. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> DOCH !
> blizz hats bestätigt !
> Thrall wird neuer Wächter von Tirisfal !



DEINE SIG IS ECHT DER HAMMER SO GEIL NOCH NIE SO GELACHT XDDDDDD


----------



## Bahlti (6. November 2009)

Wer sagt denn das es einen neuen Lichking geben MUSS? Vielleicht irrt sich ja am Ende Muradin (hat das gesagt oder?) , und wenn Arthas tot/geflüchtet ist zerfallen alle seine Diener zu Staub, Knochen etc.

Oder sie werden ohne Kontrolle verrückt und töten sich gegenseitig?


----------



## Scampie (6. November 2009)

Ich frage mich nur warum es auf einmal einen Nachfolger geben muss. Sind nicht jene, welche dem Einfluss des Lichkönigs entkommen sind, wieder zu Sinnen gekommen bzw Frei von der Order? Die Verlassenen sind da doch das beste Beispiel.


----------



## Agasul (6. November 2009)

Ich tipp auf Hogger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yxc.net (9. November 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> Sargeras ist ein Titan gewesen der aber irgendwann auf die Idee kam das der Plan der Titanen sinnlos sein könnte weil das Universum nen Fehler hat und wollte deswegen alles vernichten und von Grund auf neu anfangen, natürlich sich selbst als oberster Chef.
> zurechtzukommen würde.



Nur zum Teil richtig :> 

yxc


----------



## Shac (9. November 2009)

yxc.net schrieb:


> Nur zum Teil richtig :>
> 
> yxc



Defeniere zum Teil richtig.


----------



## Dropz (9. November 2009)

ich finde die Vorstellung passt nicht mal ganz ohne Vorkenntnisse XD


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (9. November 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Warum nicht Sylvannas? Die ist wenigstens schon tot... ähh, untot... oder wie auch immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich dachte die abtrünnigen Apotheker würden Gilneas angreifen?


----------



## LordTobias (9. November 2009)

Thral wit gefangen genomen.

Ich tip auf selvanas die hat ja schon ein teil der ''geisel'' oder ezgeiselianer hainter sich wiso nich auch den rest? Tod den toten tod den lebenden.

Die toten sind besigt jetzt kommen die lebenden.


----------



## Restoro (9. November 2009)

Scampie schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur warum es auf einmal einen Nachfolger geben muss. Sind nicht jene, welche dem Einfluss des Lichkönigs entkommen sind, wieder zu Sinnen gekommen bzw Frei von der Order? Die Verlassenen sind da doch das beste Beispiel.



Also die Untoten sind von der seuche "befallen" worden, sie wurden sozusagen nicht wiederbelebt sondern sind mutiert. Die Geißel hingegen ist wieder auferstanden und so ohne willen. Wenn du einen willenlosen (die sozusagen eine art berserker sind) den Anführer weg nimmst, dann weiß er nicht mehr was er tun soll. Folge: Berserker = töten.


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. November 2009)

xX-ARROKH-Xx schrieb:


> Ich dachte die abtrünnigen Apotheker würden Gilneas angreifen?



die abtrünnigen apotheker (putress verein) sind tot
sylavanas greift (so wies zurzeit aussieht) auf garrosh´s befehl hin gilneas an


----------



## Sheeana (10. November 2009)

Ich hab noch einen Hinweis gefunden in den Einträgen auf mmo Champion:
IC_Darion_Comp203 - You have withstood the torment of the Lich King himself and now Shadowmourne is yours.
IC_Darion_Comp204 - Go now.
IC_Darion_Comp205 - Wield this mighty weapon! And direct the countless living souls that empower it!

Ich tippe auf Bolvar Fordragon (der hat ja zumindest nachdem, was bisher zu lesen war, bisher dem Lichkönig widerstehen können, worauf der erste Satz m.E.n. Bezug nimmt).

Ach ja: Die Verlassenen sind "Untote", die durch Sylvanas erlöst wurden vom Fluch der Geißel. Erfährt man gleich in der ersten Queste, wenn man aus dem Grab aufsteht als Verlassener. Und der Drache beim Wyrmruhtempel sagt: nichts was untot ist, kann auf diesem heiligen Boden existieren, außer diejenigen, die von Sylvanas erlöst wurden. 
Was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage: warum wird Darion die Ehre zuteil, seine Todesritter überallhin schicken zu können, eben auch zu ihren alten Fraktionen, aber Sylvanas und ihren Verlassenen wird das verwehrt? Die Menschen und Elfen, die sie erlöst hat, dürfen nicht zurück, die Todesritter schon....irgendwie unfair, finde ich ^^

LG


----------



## Itwasallalie (10. November 2009)

Müsst ihr zu jedem Fiebertraum einen thread aufmachen? Blizzard wird Arthas noch für weitere Addons brauchen. Arthas entkommt durch irgendwas und das wars.


----------



## Bixi (14. November 2009)

Hmmm. Hab mir des jetzt alles mal so durchgelesen... Mehr als sondieren werden wir hier wohl nit schaffen, also können (wie auch Meinungen zuvor) einige NPC´s ausgeschlossen werden:

*Thrall* wird noch im Addon benötigt...
sowie *Sylvanas* auch.

also scheiden diese beiden wohl (falls es einen neuen Lichking überhaupt geben wird) meiner Meinung aus.

Interessant wären natürlich die Gerüchte über *Jaina*, von der es ja angeblich heißt, dass sie die Begegnung in der Zita nit überleben wird... aber na ja, das Schicksal, dass ich ihr zugedacht hätte, wär eher die Wächterin, als der Lichking...

*Tirion*, hm na ja, heißer Kandidat, aber für die Führung der Geißel; ich weiß nit recht...

Ich glaub da schon eher, dass *Uther* hier einspringt, schon mal tot geglaubt wird er meiner Meinung nach noch am ehesten die Geißel in Zaum halten können...


----------



## René93 (14. November 2009)

Bixi schrieb:


> Ich glaub da schon eher, dass *Uther* hier einspringt, schon mal tot geglaubt wird er meiner Meinung nach noch am ehesten die Geißel in Zaum halten können.
> 
> 
> Guter Einfall wobei ich denke, dass Arthas nicht stirbt. Er wird das Böse in sich so kontrollieren können, dass er immer noch Lichking ist und trotzdem gut ist. Aber Uther wäre ein Kandidat mit dem man nicht rechnet, da er ein Paladin war (ein voll ausgebildeter Paladin) der für das Licht kämpft. Ich denke auch, dass Uther diese Rolle nicht annehmen würde, da er nicht den selben Fehler wie sein Schüler machen will.
> (Außerdem macht er tolle Utherpartys xD wer Warcraft 3 aktiv Online spielt versteht den Witz)


----------



## Lugas (14. November 2009)

thrall kann nicht der neue wächter werden wenn dann nur wenn die wächter nicht mehr von den kirin tor mit grosser macht ausgestattet werden

die kirin tor würden nie einen schamanen als wächter zulassen

kann mir irgendwer beweisen das thrall der neue wächter wird?!..


mfg lugas


----------



## Bloodsaber (14. November 2009)

Thrall wird 20€ blechen und fraktion wechseln.


----------



## Angelis84 (14. November 2009)

Also. Wächter von Tirisfal kann laut lore nur ein Magier werden. darum gehts ja bei den wächtern. erschaffen wurden sie um die dämonen zu töten. womit das nächste addon sich vlt um dämonen drehen wird, da deathwing ja nun mal ein aspekt ist, und cata dazu benutzt wird in der nebenhandlung die neu formierung und stärkung des rates zu erzählen. jaina kann ich mir persönlich als wächterin auch ganz gut vorstellen wegen ihrer hervorragenden moralvorstellung. Thrall wird festgenommen und garrosh nutzt das um den krieg mit der allianz neu zu entfachen, was ihm ja auch gelingt. thrall wird befreit und versucht zu neuer stärke zurückzufinden (deswegen kein lichking) um gegen ende des addons die horde unter sich zu vereinen weil ihm klar ist das horde und allianz nur zusammen gegen deathwing bestehen können. allerdings ist jaina nicht mehr in die allianz integriert aber vlt kann sie als wächterin zusammen mit den kirin tor die beiden parteien unter die weiße flagge bringen. die frage ist wer deathwing aufhalten soll? bis jetzt geht das nur wenn die aspekte zusammenarbeiten weil deathwing schon immer ein stück mächtiger war. alextrasza(oder wie auch immer das geschrieben wird) muss also versuchen die aspekte wieder zu vereinen was schwer wird da malygos wahrscheinlich einen zappen hat weil wir ihn ja besiegen wollten. 

Zu dem einen Thema. Deathwing hat die kräfte der aspekte in der dämonenseele verreint um die dämonen zu besiegen. so hatte er es ihnen erzählt, was ja auch stimmte, nur gab er die dämoneseele nicht frei danach und rhonin musste sie am ende zerstören damit deathwing von den aspekten in die flucht geschlagen werden konnte.

Wenn jemand lichking wird denk ich auch mal das es ein paladin sein wird, nur die sind so im reinen mit der welt um der macht zu wiederstehen. 

das wars erstmal^^ mal gucken ob mir noch was einfällt


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

der neue wächter wird wenn medan, der sohn von medivh und garona (halb orc halb draenei)
der wird zurzeit in allen formen der magie,schamanismus und im lichtglauben unterrichtet und auf die rolle des wächters vorbereitet
und zum rat
der besteht nichtmehr nur aus magiern, der neue rat besteht aus schamanen,druiden,paladinen und magiern


----------



## Angelis84 (14. November 2009)

Wie kommst du darauf das er aus so vielen verschiedenen klassen besteht? das würde ja die gründsätze des rates aushebeln. und warum dann nicht auch krieger schurken und hexer? oder jäger mit ihrer naturverbundenheit?


----------



## Càtdòg.. (14. November 2009)

*lachflash* Mhmmm erst nach denken dann schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelis84 (14. November 2009)

sinnvoller beitrag. teil doch deine meinung mit uns.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

Angelis84 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf das er aus so vielen verschiedenen klassen besteht? das würde ja die gründsätze des rates aushebeln. und warum dann nicht auch krieger schurken und hexer? oder jäger mit ihrer naturverbundenheit?



warum das so ist? k.p
ich geh mal davon aus das die den wächter einfach flexibler machen wolllen oder sowas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber das es so ist weiß ich


----------



## Angelis84 (14. November 2009)

Hast du da mal einen Link? würd mich da gern reinlesen. Find es sehr interessant wie die geschichte weitergehen soll.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

n link hab ich jetzt auch nicht^^
ich beziehe mein wissen einfach aus dem RP teil im offiziellen wow-forum 
da wird das zurzeit besprochen


----------



## Angelis84 (14. November 2009)

ahh kk. werd mir das mal zur genüge tun. foren lesen ist bloß leider nicht sehr interessant weil die meisten so wie catdog sinnvolle beiträge liefern die die welt noch nicht gesehen hat. wenn man in einem diskussionsforum nich seine gedanken teilen kann ohne das einer so ein a-soziales verhalten an den tag legt dann macht das keinen spaß und die dies wirklich interessiert werden nichts mehr schreiben weil es einen nervt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. November 2009)

auf buffed vllt^^
aber der RP teil ist schon was besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elavin (14. November 2009)

Ich bin ja eigentlich immer nur die stilleLeserin aber hier kann man ja auch einmal schreiben ^^

Diese spekulationen die wir alle hier haben sind ja schön und gut aber dann hält man sich doch besser an die fakten, von denen wir ja schon mehrere haben.

Fakt ist, das Jaina, Thrall und auch Sylvanas schon im neuen Add on ihre Rollen fest haben.
Thrall wird von den Goblins befreit
Jaina ist eine der Ratsmitglieder des NEUEN ordens von Tirisfall 
und Sylvanas leitet den angriff gegen Gilneas
somit fallen diese 3 aus.. lasst uns doch einfach warten und sehen wie es sich entwickelt ^^

Ach und was das mit dem Wächter angeht.. hier in diesem Thread wurde der Link schon geposted der zu mmochampion führte und das Thema des Ordens aufgreift.

Blizzard hält sich danach an die eigenen Comics und der neue Orden besteht aus Druiden, Schamanen, Magiern und Paladinen.. HExer sind wohl auch im Gespräch.

Denn um gegen Neltharion aka Deathwing anzukommen bracuht man die Kraft aller.. und nur ein Wesen in Azeroth besitzt wegen seiner Herkunft (1/2 Mensch, 1/4 Draenei und 1/4 Orc) die Fähigkeiten alle Magiearten zu nutzen und es auch zu überstehen und das ist Medivhs Sohn Meldan

Dieser soll wohl zur zeit auf diese Aufgabe vorbereitet werden unter andrem von Aegwyn seiner Großmutter.

Tante Edith hat sich noch gemeldet und gemeint ich könnte den Link nochmal posten der uns schon auf der ersten Seite mitgeteilt wurde.
Orden von Tirisfall


----------



## n.bek. (14. November 2009)

ist eigentlich sicher dass Arthas stirbt? ich mein worum gings denn in wow die ganze zeit? azeroth wird von der geißel bedroht, auch bc zielte letztendlich darauf ab, da die verderbnis der orks letztendlich ja nur den gleichen ursprung hatte wie die geißel. arthas leitet die geißel in azeroth aber ihren eigentlichen ursprung hat sie doch in sargeras, oder? könnte es da nicht sein, dass arthas lediglich auf die letzten hp runtergeklopft werden muss und er anschließend azeroth verlässt?


----------



## Roperi69 (14. November 2009)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> Thrall wird 20€ blechen und fraktion wechseln.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Großartig. Made my day.


----------



## numisel (14. November 2009)

Das mit dem Rat kann man ganz einfach klären, warum da keine Krieger, Schurken und Todesritter reindrüfen. Der Rat besteht aus magiebegabten. Und ein Schurke oder Krieger hat soviel Magie in sich wie manche Haare eines Magiers oder Schamanen oder whatever.
Die Todesritter sind wahrscheinlich einfach nur zu verdorben in ihrer Magie, um diese Teilen zu können. Und ausserdem müsste der neue Wächter dann erstmal sterben, um Dk zu werden, und ich glaube nicht, dass das jemand freiwillig will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann hät ich aber nochmal eine Frage: Was hat es mit Uther auf sich?
Meines Wissens liegt Uther leicht verfaulend in einer Gruft in den Pessis. Ich als Hordler durfte sie schon entweihen, und da kam dann nichts vonwegen "haha, Pech gehabt, ich bin gar nicht hier", sondern er hat gewimmert, warum man ihm das antun würde.
hat der jetzt doch irgendwie überlebt? Oder sieht man später nur seinen Geist? (Sorry, falls das für wen dumm klingt, aber ich hab echt keinen Plan, was da los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Keksemacher (14. November 2009)

Elavin schrieb:


> Denn um gegen Neltharion aka Deathwing anzukommen bracuht man die Kraft aller.. und nur ein Wesen in Azeroth besitzt wegen seiner Herkunft (1/2 Mensch, 1/4 Draenei und 1/4 Orc) die Fähigkeiten alle Magiearten zu nutzen und es auch zu überstehen und das ist Medivhs Sohn Meldan
> 
> Dieser soll wohl zur zeit auf diese Aufgabe vorbereitet werden unter andrem von Aegwyn seiner Großmutter.
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich haut Deathwing diesen kleinen Alleskönner weg.
Ich kann diesen Typen einfach nicht ab.
Er wird von Meryl mit dem Gebrauch der arkanen Magie vertraut gemacht der Onke von Garonal oder was auch immer bringt ihm das Licht näher usw.

Ich frag mich immer aufs neue was Blizzard mit diesem Typen bezwecken will.
Einen Typen der alles und jeden in die Pfanne haut ohne auch nur ein Kratzer davonzutragen?


----------



## BuffedPala (14. November 2009)

das thema wurde schon so oft diskutiert thrall wird nich der neue lichking und fertig


----------



## Rasgaar (14. November 2009)

Bixi schrieb:


> Ich glaub da schon eher, dass *Uther* hier einspringt, schon mal tot geglaubt wird er meiner Meinung nach noch am ehesten die Geißel in Zaum halten können...



Uther ist (und bleibt) tot.
Von wegen totgeglaubt. Er wurde ja von Arthas persönlich getötet.

Ich tipe auf Darion Mograine. Er wird die Geissel als neuer Lichking übernehmen.
Tirion könnt ich mir auch noch vorstellen, da er aber erst seit kurzem Träger von Ashbringer geworden ist und das Schwert dann wieder einen neuen Besitzer bräuchte, schliesse ich seine "Thronfolge" mal aus. Tirion dürfte zurzeit, da Uther weg ist, der stärkste Paladin sein.


----------



## ach was solls. (14. November 2009)

mau .. VanCleef wird neuer Lichking Hogger sein gefolgsmann. Ashbringer geht an den obdachlosen in sw der daraus kapital schlägt und seine millionen macht - somit kann er endlich aufhören vorzutäuschen als wäre er blind. was passiert mit der geißel? im arbeitsamt werden sie alle schlange stehen und sich einen neuen job suchen. Wrynn überlegt sich bereits ob er nicht paar einstellen sollte für die säuberung sturmwinds und der ställe. Thrall zieht in die Todesminen ein und gebärt mit Krümel paar kinder -> diese werden in cataclysm dann orgrimmar überrennen und zerstören. daher wird auch garrosh neuer häuptling und daher muss og auch aufgerüstet werden. garrosh wird sauer und isst die söhne thralls auf. Der totgeglaubte Messiahs kommt plötzlich und isst garrosh auf und wird neuer könig von og und stürzt die horde ins unglück.

Alles confirmed auf der seite : www.thrallwirdimlebennichtlichkingdudorfkin.mademyday

just my two and a half cents


----------



## Macterion (15. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> hmmm ich würde eher sagen
> deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw




ASZHARA >deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> ASZHARA >deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw



alte götter >aszahra > aspekte/deathwing > lichking


----------



## Kalle21 (15. November 2009)

Lest doch einfach die Geschichte anstatt irgendwelche Gerüchte in die Welt zu setzen^^


----------



## Macterion (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> alte götter >aszahra > aspekte/deathwing > lichking



Irgendwie sind alte Götter zu Allgemein?


----------



## Talatios (15. November 2009)

Ehm man muss thrall doch später in cataclysm von sonem schiff befreien wen ich mich nich täusche vllt gammelt der ja da die ganze zeit bis zum addon rum sry wen ich mich irre .


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Macterion schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind alte Götter zu Allgemein?



von den alten göttern (sind 5) sind nur 2 namentlich bekannt
yogg-saron
c´thun
man vermutet das 1 im maelstrom ist
1 in tirisfal 
von dem anderen weiß ich nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sydies (15. November 2009)

> und mächtiger als die alten Götter ist denn Seragas der bestimmt auch mal wieder zu Besuch nach Azeroth kommt.


wieso denn "mal wieder" offiziel hat sargeras nie auch nur einen fuß auf azeroth gesetzt.
außerdemsind die alten götter bei weitem nicht so stark wie alle denken, sie stehen um einiges hinter den titanen und sargeras, der war ja mal ein titan, sollte sich dann um diese nathrezim (dämonen) kümmern und wurde dadurch verändert ("böse") und statt sie alle zu töten, wurde er ihr boss. soviel dazu.

titanen > alte götter, warum? die alten götter wurden nur deswegen nicht getötet, sondern eingesperrt, weil mit dem tode aller alten götter, würde azeroth auseinanderbrechen/zerstört. also sperrten die titanen sie einfach nur weg. man kann übrigens einen toten alten gott bei der meistergleve finden, ich denke durch seinen tot haben die titanen gemerkt was mit azeroth passieren würde, wenn sie alle töten. also wenn titanen stärker sind als alte götter, ist sargeras das auch, er ist schließlich mal ein titan gewesen und der bruder des stärksten titanen. jetzt kann man sich noch fragen: ist sargeras durch seine veränderung zum dämonen und durch seinen, vorher, ewigen kampf gegen dämonen vielleicht sogar stärker geworden als sein bruder?

wenn die aspekte so viel stärker sind als arthas/lichking, wieso lassen sie dann zu, das er frostwyrms am laufenden band produziert? wieso lassen sie ihn, ihre heiligen ruhestätten in der drachenöde entweihen, ihn so richtig aufhalten zu können? jeder frostwyrm war mal ein "kind" (in "") eines aspektes, wieso lassen die aspekte das mit ihren leuten machen und warten darauf das so ein paar orcs, trolle, tauren, verlassene, blutelfen, zwerge, menschen, nachtelfen, draenei und gnome daher kommen um was dagegen zu machen?

unsere charaktere sind helden, champions ihrer fraktion, sie haben sich durch ganz azeroth gekämpft, haben unzähligen leuten geholfen (quests) bevor sie sich dann ragnaros (einem von 4 oberlords der elementare) gestellt haben und es überlebten, bevor sie sich onyxia und nefarian, den kindern deathwings gestellt haben und es überlebten,sie stellten sich einem geschwächten alten gott in silithus, danach stellten sie sich kel´thusad in den weg und überlebten. ihre reise ging weiter und die kämpften sich durch die scherbenwelt, halfen wieder unzähligen wesen und stellten sich kael´thas und lady vashj, wie auch die letzten kämpfe, überlebten unsere chars auch dies. der weg war also frei um sich illidan persönlich zu stellen und auch dort überlebten sie, das nächste ziel war ein veränderter kael´thas, ein korumpierter naaru und schließlich kil´jaeden, der noch nicht zu seiner vollen macht erstarkt war, aber auch diese kämpfe überlebten sie alle. danach stellten sie sich nordend und kämpften gegen einen aspekt mit hilfe roter drachen, sie kämpfen erneut gegen kel´thusad und gegen sartharion, wieder einer von deathwings leuten. danach kämpften sie erneut gegen einen geschwächten alten gott, mit hilfe seiner wächter. dann veranstalltete tirion einen wettkampf und dort trafen unsere chars/helden auch die helden der gegenfraktion und auch diese waren nur ein teil des weges, dieser führte nämlich ins neruber reich um dort gegen anub´arak zu kämpfen. danach war der weg frei um sich arthas zu stellen, werden unsere helden auch diesen kampf überleben?

BTT: NEIN, thrall wird kein neuer lichking. aber ist euch mal aufgefallen, das blizzard den bösen arthas auf einmal zu einem "guten" macht? nur arthas wille, hält die geißel davon ab, amok zu laufen und alles leben auf azeroth zu vernichten (ihre ursprüngliche order). wer würde also in frage kommen? "ich werde sich brechen wie ich ihn brach!" offensichtlich sagt arthas das zu bolvar und meint mit "ihn" saurfang jr. die antwort darauf ist "niemals!" (kurz gefasst). also, bolvar hat den willen dazu, arthas/lichking stand zu halten...wer würde also besser passen als bolvar?


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

@ sydies
es ist nicht bewiesen das, das große tentakel vieh unter meistergleve wirklich ein alter gott war
und ich denke mal das sargeras gleich stark geblieben ist, durch den verlust seiner waffe (die ist dadurch in 2 teile zersprungen das er "böse" wurde) wurde er bestimmt geschwächt aber da er ja noch 1 teil von ihr hat (das andere stück hat der neue champion der titanen) und durch die dämonischen energien gleicht sich das bestimmt wieder aus
warum die aspekte nicht eingreifen?
tun sie doch, sie "beauftragen" uns das problem zu beseitigen und durch malygos verrat waren die drachen auch eh schon ziemlich angeschlagen,die drachen sind gar nicht mehr so stark wie angenommen
der zeit aspekt drache nozdurmo ist "verschollen" und der ewige drachen schwarm hält den bronzenen drachenschwarm ganz schön auf trab
der schwarze drachenschwarm ist eh gegen alles und hilft niemanden (die botin des schwarzen svhwarms beim wyrmruhtenpel ist da nicht grade erwünscht und sie will auch nicht wirklich helfen)
der grüne drachenschwarm ist zusehr im smaragsgrünen traum beschäftigt um den normal sterblichen zuhelfen und ysera will auch gar nicht aufwachen(oder sie kann nicht?)
und malygos verein ist eh nur an der vernichtung der normalen magier intressiert (wie das jetzt nach malygos tot da aussieht weiß ja zurzeit keiner)
der rote schwarm ist der einzige drachenschwarm der noch wirklich aktiv gegen den lich könig vorgehen kann und auch die haben/hatten ja noch den blauen schwarm als ärgernis
es ist ja nicht so als ob die drachen es nicht wollten, sie können nur einfach nicht so sehr hlefen wie sie wollen :/

und zu der sache mit dem spieler...es stimmt wir sind helden/champions und dem 0815 grunzer überlegen aber man sollte den spieler nicht überschätzen,denn ansich hat man als spieler nur wenige bosse getötet
naxxramas (60) wurde von der argentumdämmerung offiziell erobert
malygos wurde vom roten drachenschwarm besiegt
yogg-saron wurde von den streitkräften der allianz und horde sowie den wächtern besiegt (als ob 25 leute yogg-saron was anhaben könnte)
c´thun wurde wieder von den vereinten streitkräften der allianz und horde besiegt,das waren auf jedenfall mehr als 40 leute ^^
illidan wurde offiziell auch von akama und maiev + ein paar söldner (der spieler) besiegt,  maiev hat ihn ja schluß endlich den rest gegeben
man kann sagen das die kleinen instanzen wie ragefire und höhlen der wehklagen von uns (dem spieler) erobert wurden aber die ganz großen dinger wie malygos wurden von wahren helden erobert


----------



## Sydies (15. November 2009)

ich habe nicht gesagt das wir (unsere chars) die bosse besiegt oder getötet haben, ich habe gesagt, wir haben uns ihnen in den weg gestellt und es überlebt, da gehört auch einiges zu.



> naxxramas (60) wurde von der argentumdämmerung offiziell erobert


für die wir in den pestländern gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Shac (15. November 2009)

@Sydies die alten Götter sind stärker als die Titanen das kannste im dritten Buch der Krieg der Ahnenreihe nachlesen denn wie erklärst du dir das viele Titanen nötig waren um die alten Götter unter die Erde zu bannen und das selbst diese Gefängnisse nicht stark genug sind um sie richtig wegzuschließen?
Ebenso stand mal irgendwo das der Sieg der Titanen knapp ausgegangen ist. Also ist nicht nur das töten ein Problem gewesen.

@Lachmann Was die Meistergleve angeht so ist das ein alter Gott das kannste bei den Quests bei der Gleve rausfinden wo berichtet wird das ein uralter Lord der Erde dort gefallen wäre und es wird glaub sogar daraufhingewiesen das diese als alte Götter bekannt sind. Ansonsten was soll es sonst sein? es wurde von den Titanen getötet(die Waffe selbst könnte sogar dafür sprechen das er auch nur gebannt ist) folglich kann es keine Schöpfung der Titanen sein und man sieht auch ganz klar das es kein Elementarwesen ist. Also erkläre was könnte es sonst sein.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

mhh...wenns so in der quest steht muss es wohl stimmen^^
ich hab halt nur schon häufig gelesen das es nicht klar ist ob das tentakel vieh ein alter gott ist
hab aber auch mal gelesen das das vieh einer der offiziere der alten götter gewesen sein könnte...mhh ich informier mich nochmal darüber


----------



## Mirando (15. November 2009)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> DOCH !
> blizz hats bestätigt !
> Thrall wird neuer Wächter von Tirisfal !


1A Agumentiert, das hatte ungefair den Überzeugungswert eines Isso´s von einem Frühpupatierenden 9 Jährigen


----------



## The-Dragon (15. November 2009)

Das, was da bei der Meistergleve in Dunkelküste liegt, ist KEIN alter Gott! Lest doch mal die Quest, da steht eindeutig, das es die Überreste eines alten Lords der Erde sind. http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=944

Im Trailer zu Cataclysm heißt es "während der Kampf gegen den Lichkönig andauert". Damit will Blizzard uns nur sagen, das Deathwings Ausbruch und der damit einhergehende Cataclysmus sich ereignen, während wir noch in Nordend unterwegs sind. Wir kommen allerdings erst einige Monate später wieder nach Azeroth zurück (geschichtlich gesehen), nachdem wir den Lichkönig besiegt haben und müssen dann feststellen, das unsere Heimat verwüstet ist und wir ein neues Übel zu bekämpfen haben. Wenn ihr euch das Addon mal anschaut, werdet ihr feststellen das wir erst dann in die Geschichte einsteigen, nachdem diese sich schon einige Zeit entwickelt hat. Nämlich genau die Zeit zwischen dem Ausbruch von Deathwing und unserem Sieg über den Lichkönig.

Außerdem soll Cataclysm die WoW-Geschichte nach "Frozen Throne" fortsetzen und weiterentwickeln. Warum also nicht auch neue Charaktere einführen? Der Argentumkreuzzug hat viele Mitglieder, einer eignet sich bestimmt für die Verwaltung der Geißel. Muss doch niemand sein, den wir schon kennen. Und was die Wächter von Tirisfal angeht: Der Orden wird neu gegründet, nachdem der Alte längst zerfallen ist. Und hier geht es nicht mehr um das Aufspüren von Dämonen, deren Vernichtung und der Geheimhaltung ihrer Existenz vor der Welt, sondern in erster Linie darum, die Elemente wieder unter Kontrolle zu kriegen, die mit dem Ausbruch von Deathwing aus Tiefenheim wieder an die Oberfläche gelanget sind, nachdem sie jahrtausende lang in ihren unterirdischen Habitaten eingesperrt waren.

Was Thrall angeht: die Anfangsgeschichten der Worgen und Goblins spielen einige Zeit vor der eigentlichen Geschichte von Cataclysm. Und Thrall ist ja dann auch wieder befreit. Er wird dann ja wohl kaum einfach nichts mehr tun. Ich denke eher, das er als "Erz"-Schamane sich dazu verpflichtet und bemächtigt fühlt die Elemente wieder zu beruhigen. Er wird wohl ausziehen, um sich an verschiedenen Orten diesen Problemen anzunehmen und überlässt die Führung der Horde solange einem Anderen.

Wie schon weiter oben erwähnt wurde, steht doch der neue Wächter eigentlich schon fest, nämlich der son des letzten Wächters Medivh und der halb Orc halb Draenei-Frau. Keiner wäre besser geeignet und wir hätten abermals einen neuen Charakter in der Geschichte.

Übrigens ist das Machtverhältnis wie folgt: Aman'Thul>Sargeras>Titanen>Alte Götter>Elementarfürsten>Deathwing>Aspekte>Aszhara>Lichkönig

Um das mal aufzuschlüsseln: Aman'thul ist der älteste und weiseste der Titanen, Führer des Pantheons und der Bruder von Sargeras. Dieser ist längst nicht so mächtig wie sein großer Bruder, aber stärker eben als der Rest dieser Rasse. Die alten Götter sind die Wesen, die Azeroth geschaffen haben und die Elementarfürsten ihre Geschöpfe und Diener. Deathwing wurde von einem der alten Götter verdorben und erhielt auch einen Teil seiner Macht, zu den Kräften die ihm die Titanen verliehen haben, wohingegen die Aspekte nur diese Kräfte haben. Aszhara war lediglich eine Nachtelfe, die allem Anschein nach von einem alten Gott in eine Naga verwandelt wurde (wie der Rest ihrer Gefolgschaft) und ebenfalls einen Teil seiner Macht bekam. Da sie aber nur ein sterbliches Wesen war, ist diese Macht geringer als die eines Aspektes.

Der Lichkönig letztendlich ist an sich nicht sonderlich stark, wenn man bedenkt, was er eigentlich genau ist.
Nämlich einerseits der Körper von Arthas, der auch nicht mehr als ein Mensch war, und dem Bewusstsein von Ner'zhul, dem früheren Anführer der Orcs auf Draenor.Somit verfügt er zwar über die Macht, tote Körper zu kontrollieren und den Geist schwacher Wesen zu beeinflussen, aber physisch dürfte er nicht mehr drauf haben als ein Paladin (was Arthas vorher war) und ein Schamane (was Ner'zhul ja war).


----------



## Sydies (15. November 2009)

was heißt denn "viele" titanen? wieviele gibts denn? mir sind 7 bekommt (irgendwo steht, es sind 8, aber ich zähle loken mal nicht als titan) davon sind nur 6 "gut" weil sargeras ja das "böse" verkörpert....also 6 bekannte titanen gegen 5 alte götter und ihre 4 elementarlords + deren armee...einer davon liegt mit von ner gleve durchbohrt rum, 4 götter wurden also von 6 titanen weggesperrt. und wenn die götter wirklich so übel wären, dann hätten sie doch sicher bis zum tode gekämpft und sich nicht wegsperren lassen.
wurde ein titan im krieg gegen die alten götter getötet? wäre mir nicht bekannt, aber ein alter gott wurde im getötet...also würde ich das nicht als knappen sieg für die titanen ansehen. es war ein langer und erbitterter kampf...aber knapp, würde ich nicht sagen.



> Das, was da bei der Meistergleve in Dunkelküste liegt, ist KEIN alter Gott! Lest doch mal die Quest, da steht eindeutig, das es die Überreste eines alten Lords der Erde sind.


und was sind die, mit azeroth verbundenen, alten götter? lords der erde vielleicht?


> Die Alten Götter sind an die Erde gebundene Wesen...


----------



## Droyale (15. November 2009)

mal ne andere perspektive, nehmen wir mal darion margraine ( oder sonst wen) - was is wenn er horde und allianz hintergehen würde, und er schon plant die geissel zu übernehmen, aber er führt sie weiter und vernichtet sie nicht.

was meint ihr? könnte doch sein


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Sydies schrieb:


> was heißt denn "viele" titanen? wieviele gibts denn? mir sind 7 bekommt (irgendwo steht, es sind 8, aber ich zähle loken mal nicht als titan) davon sind nur 6 "gut" weil sargeras ja das "böse" verkörpert....also 6 bekannte titanen gegen 5 alte götter und ihre 4 elementarlords + deren armee...einer davon liegt mit von ner gleve durchbohrt rum, 4 götter wurden also von 6 titanen weggesperrt. und wenn die götter wirklich so übel wären, dann hätten sie doch sicher bis zum tode gekämpft und sich nicht wegsperren lassen.
> wurde ein titan im krieg gegen die alten götter getötet? wäre mir nicht bekannt, aber ein alter gott wurde im getötet...also würde ich das nicht als knappen sieg für die titanen ansehen. es war ein langer und erbitterter kampf...aber knapp, würde ich nicht sagen.
> 
> 
> und was sind die, mit azeroth verbundenen, alten götter? lords der erde vielleicht?



es gibt mehr als 6 titanen^^ die sind immerhin ein eigenes volk 
das pantheon ist halt nur die regierung der titanen

@ the dragon
ich glaube nicht das azshara schwächer als ein aspekt ist, sie wird oft als die mächstigste sterbliche magierin bezeichnet 
und ich denke sie ist mindestens auf 1 stufe mit deathwing und den aspekten zu stellen


----------



## Sydies (15. November 2009)

> Was bedeutet denn dann der Begriff Unsterblichkeit überhaupt in Warcraft? Unsterbliche Wesen altern nicht mehr, wenn sie erwachsen sind, und können daher nicht einfach an Altersschwäche sterben. Außerdem sind sie meist mächtiger als gewöhnliche Sterbliche, obwohl das nicht immer der Fall sein muss. *Selbst Göttlichkeit ist keine Garantie für überlegene Macht.* Man denke nur an den Sieg der Titanen über die Alten Götter. Die Titanen sind keine Götter, doch dank ihrer gewaltigen Macht konnten sie die Alten Götter tief unter der Erdoberfläche von Azeroth einsperren.


das ist von wow-europe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> die mächstigste sterbliche magierin bezeichnet


naja, das heißt nur, das sie als magierin stärker ist als jaina, rhonin und jeder andere aus diesem dalaran verein. nicht das sie stärker ist als alle anderen sterblichen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Sydies schrieb:


> naja, das heißt nur, das sie als magierin stärker ist als jaina, rhonin und jeder andere aus diesem dalaran verein. nicht das sie stärker ist als alle anderen sterblichen.



naja, eine magierin die schon über 10000 jahre alt ist,von einem alten gott kraft gekreigt hat, seit 10000 jahren die magie künste erlernt und perfektioniert wird doch schon verdammt stark sein


----------



## Sydies (15. November 2009)

> von einem alten gott kraft gekreigt hat



nachtelfen in naga und satyr verwandeln ist das werk von sargeras, nicht von einem alten gott. wer sargeras dient, wird zu einem dämon, siehe draenei/eredar kil´jeaden und archimonde sahen auch mal aus wie jeder andere draenei.


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. November 2009)

Sydies schrieb:


> nachtelfen in naga und satyr verwandeln ist das werk von sargeras, nicht von einem alten gott. wer sargeras dient, wird zu einem dämon, siehe draenei/eredar kil´jeaden und archimonde sahen auch mal aus wie jeder andere draenei.



nachdem der mondbrunnen explodiert ist fielen die überleben hochgeborenen auf den meeresgrund wo ihn dann 1 alter gott einen packt vorgeschlagen
sie gehorschen ihm und kriegen dafür die fähigkeit unterwasser zu leben... das meinte ich mir kraft^^ is mir schon klar das sargeras die alle mit nether energie vollgepumpt hat

EDIT:
hoppla ^^ mondbrunnen mit sonnenbrunnen verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (15. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nachdem der sonnenbrunnen explodiert ist fielen die überleben hochgeborenen auf den meeresgrund wo ihn dann 1 alter gott einen packt vorgeschlagen
> sie gehorschen ihm und kriegen dafür die fähigkeit unterwasser zu leben... das meinte ich mir kraft^^ is mir schon klar das sargeras die alle mit nether energie vollgepumpt hat



/sign total...


----------



## Skyler93 (15. November 2009)

so jetz zu meinen dummen comment, um das ganze hier noch dümmer werden zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke das der Lichking nicht besiegt wird, Arthas wird weiterhin die Geisel führen, ich denke in arthas steckt noch ein wenig "hoffnung" oder wollt ihr mir echt sagen, das Arthas nicht die Kraft hatte schon laaaaaange Orgrimmar, und alle andere Städte zu vernichten, und seine Geisel auf Azeroth zu lassen? der befehlt denen ja zu warten, das wir stärker werden, so stark, das 10 nappelz ihn besiegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 arthas hat bestimmt noch ein klein wenig hirn, er wollte ja immer das beste für sein land, und in dem er lichking ist kann er wenigstens befiehlen das die sich zurückhalten sollen, genauso das Pferd von arthas, oder warum sollte er ein Pferd holen was ihn eig. nix mehr "interessieren" sollte als lichibitchi???? denk das werden wir noch alle erfahren, hoff ma das blizz es nicht versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
könnte mir auch gut vorstellen das wir mit 3.3 seine Zitadelle nur töten, und er dann Flüchtet und mit 3.4 wiederkommt XD man weiß nie, also wenn ich arthas wer hätt ich schon laaange ein Imperium aufgebaut und ihr müsstet alle vor mir knien und füße küssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samanda!! (15. November 2009)

Ich schätze mal ganz einfach auf Bolvar, der ohnehin schon von Arthas in der icc gefangen genommen wurde, und zum dk verändert werden soll. Würde Sinn machen, wenn der das dann am ende übernimmt.


----------



## the Whitewolf (15. November 2009)

Ich möcht mal so in den Raum werfen: Wieso denkt immer jeder Thrall müsse Arthas ersetzten?    Hat mal jemand über Muradin nachgedacht? den zwerg der mit Arthas zusammen Frostmourne gefunden hat? erlebt ja und sagt am Ende eienr q-reihe in Sturmgipfeln er müssen noch etwas mit Arthas regeln vllt. versucht er einfach die Missetaten Arthas zu bereinigen in dem er seinen Platz einnimmt?


----------



## Darussios (15. November 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Jaina ist im Rat von Tirisfal, Thrall nicht.Trotzdem denke ich mal das Thrall nicht der neue Lichkönig wird,weil er ja nicht mal im Eiskronenraid auftauchen wird.Ich denke eher das entweder Tirion oder Darion sich opfern um die Geißel in Zaum zu halten.



Was heißt Opfern?
Der Lichkönig bleibt ja bei Verstand und kann machen was er will.
Er könnte seine Ghule genauso gut Geschenke für arme Waisenkinder sammeln lassen.
Wenn würde wohl Darion den Platz des Lichkönigs einnehmen und die Geißel in Northrend behalten und überwachen und mit Rebellionen von nem hochrangigen Offizier oder dergleichen sollte es nicht geben, da die alte Elite ausgelöscht wurde und der Lichkönig ja alle Untoten der Geißel über seine Gedanken kontrolliert.
Außerdem ist Darion schon als Todesritter untot und würde von der Verwandlung zum Lichkönig keinen Schaden nehmen aber Tirion würde ja sein Leben geben.

Was auch eine interessante Variante wäre ist, dass sie diese Geschichte mit "Es muss einen Lichkönig geben" umgehen und Arthas stattdessen läutern und alle Untoten der Geißel mit seinem Fall umkippen und ihre Seelen befreit sind.

Mfg


----------



## Sycophantic (15. November 2009)

Hmm, vllt. wirds auch der Kerl, wie hieß er noch^^ Tirion Fordring oder so xD.

Oder..und das halte ich für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher, wirds per Zufall immer einer aus dem Raid, der den guten Arthi gerade gelegt hat. 
Der Char des Auserwählten (the chosen one) wird daraufhin gelöscht, als Rache von Blizz für die permanente Kritik an WoW..Woher ich das weiß?
Insiderinformationen...


----------



## MasterXoX (15. November 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Mfg




offtopic: deine signatur ist geil :>


----------



## leckaeis (15. November 2009)

Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal, neuer Lichkönig, Anführer der brennenden Legion, Bürgermeister von Gnomeregan ... Hab ich was vergessen ?


----------



## Sonnik (15. November 2009)

Nur so als kleiner Tipp an euch alle !

Habt ihr mal so nebenbei überlegt was Silvanas macht wenn das alles vorbei ist und Thrall der neue Wächter ist ?
Wer logisch denken kann weiß was ich meine und worauf ich hinauswill.
Mehr verrate ich nicht, ihr werdet es selbst sehen.

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (16. November 2009)

Thrall wird nicht der Anführer der Geißel. Die geißel schließt sich den Verlassenen an, worauf die so übermächtig werden, das Sylvanas die neue anführerin der Horde wird. Warum fragt ihr euch? Na weil sie es kann!!!

Möglichkeit 2: Kungen wird neuer Anführer der Geißel!


----------



## Matress (17. November 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> Du glaubst ja wohl nicht das etwas was von vielen Titanen eingesperrt werden musste schwächer ist als der Lich König oder Deathwing?
> Außerdem ist Deathwing auch nicht viel stärker als die anderen Aspekte, er war nämlich selbst mal einer.Und die Aspekte sind höchst wahrscheinlich auch stärker als der Lichkönig <.<



Bin da jetzt nicht so der Experte aber was ich 100%ig weiss ist das Neltharion von einem alten Gott stärker gemacht und verderbt wurde. Deswegen trägt er ja eine Rüstung. Damit sein Körper nicht von seiner eigenen Macht zerstört wird.


----------



## Cooko (17. November 2009)

VOTE FOR JAINA!!!!
ne lichkönigin würde doch abrocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratos (17. November 2009)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Das gehört aber noch zu den *unbestätigten Fakten*, die zwar mal auf MMO-Champs gepostet worden sind, aber dann auf der Blizzcon nie bestätigt wurden.
> Allerdings hat sich Boub mit seinen ganzen "Theorien" bisher nicht gerirrt, sodass man wohl annehmen kann, dass Thrall wirklich Wächter von Tirisfal wird.



Was sind denn unbestätigte Fakten?
Entweder ist es unbestätigt oder es sind Fakten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (20. November 2009)

Und sylvanas bringt sich selbst um weil Modermiene sie nicht zu seiner Frau nehmen will.
Nee der wird kein Lich könig der hat irgendwo was zu tun weiß nich wo...^^


----------



## Jemorail (20. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> 2tens wird thrall *ganz bestimmt nicht* der neue lichking. er muss ja in 4.0 gefangengenommen werden um von den goblins befreit zu werden^^
> und das geht schlecht als das 2. stärkste wesen azeroths =D



Aua... Thrall bzw. der LK? 2.stärkstes Wesen in Azeroth?
Ich glaube wohl kaum... guck dir mal die Drachenaspekte an, die Titanen, von den alten Göttern mal ganz zu schweigen(btw. bevor du sagst, dass 40/25 Spieler einen Gott gekillt haben, es war sozusagen nur ein "Finger" eines Gottes, der vollen Kraft könnten selbst 10000000 Spieler nicht standhalten^^) Naja, dann kommt noch das Pantheon (oder wie das nochmal hieß kA), auch Elementarfürsten sind nicht gerade schwach... Ich glaube auch Dämonen gabs viele starkeaber mir fallen atm keine Namen ein

edith: is mir ben mal eingefallen, glaube das Pantheon waren die Titanen, naja^^


----------



## Jemorail (20. November 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> hmmm ich würde eher sagen
> deathwing>lichking>alte götter>aspekte>usw, usw



ähm... nein... die Götter sind vieeeeeeeeeeel stärker als der lichking, ich verweise dich mal auf meinen vorherigen Post...Ich denke mal auch Deathwing könnte einen "vollen" Gott wohl kaum besiegen, deathwing ist zwar stark, aber die Götter sind bisher nur zurückgeschlagen worden, weil nur ein minimaler Teil ihrer Kraft in Azeroth durchdringen konnte...


----------



## Eyoda (20. November 2009)

Das finde ich ja mal ein Interessantes Thema, vor allem weil man auch mal richtig schön Rätseln kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe mir meine Gedanken gemacht wie das Ende nun Aussehen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zunächst steht der Raid nach den zermürbenden Untertanen endlich dem großen Herrscher Arthas selbst gegenüber, und trotz aller Bemühungen und unzähliger Charaktere die sich während des finalen Kampfes geopfert haben, schaffen unsere Helden nur mit Müh und Not den Lichkönig zu Fall zu bringen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arthas schwindet dahin, betrauert von seiner Geliebten Jana Prachtmeer und unter gejubel der übrigen Spieler und Sylvanas Windläufer achtet für einen Moment niemand auf den Helm, der die Macht des Lichkönigs in sich birgt.
Diesen Moment nutzt der kleine Goblin Gillum aus, der unsere Recken schon ihr ganzes Abenteuer über heimlich verfolgt hat, und schnappt sich den Helm um sich die heiß ersehnte Macht unter den Nagel zu reißen. Zu entkommen versucht der kleine Kerl mit dem seinem Volk eigenen Raketenstiefeln, welche allerdings durch die Macht des Lichkönigs verstärkt wurden. Der plötzliche Antrieb überrascht unseren kleinen Gillum vollends, und er verliert die Kontrolle über seine Stiefel, sodass er über das Meer hinaus auf den Kontinent des Östlichen Königreiches getragen wird, und wie er gerade über die brennende Schlucht hinweg rast gehen seinen Stiefeln der Treibstoff aus und er stürzt Kopfüber in die Lawa des Schwarzfelsens. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Helm der sonst nur die kalten Lande Nordends gewöhnt war, kann der brennenden Hitze der Lawa nicht widerstehen, woraufhin er zerschmilzt und die Macht des Lichkönigs auf einen Schlag freigesetzt wird. Eine gewalltige Explosion erschüttert ganz Azeroth und schon die nächsten Schiffe aus den östlichen Königreichen überbringen die frohe Botschaft des Endes, der Schreckensherrschaft, des Lichkönigs. Überall feiern die Völker glücklich vereint den Sieg über das Böse dieser Welt. Die geistig befreiten Untoten bereuen ihre dunklen Taten und helfen den übrigen Völkern beim Aufbau der verwüsteten Landen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was jedoch niemand ahnte war das die gewaltige Explosion den dicken Fels des Schwarzfelsens brüchig werden ließ und so einem neuen noch bedrohlicheren Schrecken den Weg in die weiten Azeroths ermöglichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder wie mein Freund der Menschen-Paladin letztens in einer Instanz sagte: "Ich hab da eine Idee für einen Film. ....."

Ich habe den Text gerade in einem runter geschrieben und hoffe die Rechtschreibfehler halten sich in Grenzen. Viel wichitiger hoffe ich natürlich das meine kleine Idee euch ein Schmunzeln entlocken konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (20. November 2009)

Also Arthas kommt ja aus Lordaeron -> Tirisfal
somit würde ich es gar nicht so abwägig finden das Thrall sich entschließt
das Opfer einzugehen und Tirisfal (und natürlich den Rest der Welt) zu schützen in dem er die Geißel übernimmt
und damit den neuen Titel "Wächter von Tirisfal"(die ja auch Azeroth beschützt haben/sollten) bekommt.
Jetzt mal Ganz im Ernst das wäre eine EPIC Wendung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber leider muss er sich ja bei 4.0 gefangen nehmen lassen - Obwohl das eine das andere eig nicht ausschließen muss?
hm was auch immer, einfach mal etwas zocken und die zeit vergeht wie im Flug und zack cata ist da und wir wissen es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungholt (20. November 2009)

Thralls Schicksal ist noch vollkommen Unbekannt!

Alles wäre möglich... Soll er nun Wächter oder Schlächter werden, man wird es sehen nachdem Cata kommt! Ich glaube eher er wird zum neuen Lich King! Ja, und warum nicht? Er hegt Sympathien zu den Menschen, besonders zu Proudmore. Wird Sie Fallen? Warum sollte er nicht Rache, Vergeltung den Tod derer wollen die Versagt hatten Sie zu beschützen?


----------



## Kurator (23. November 2009)

Soviel ich weiss, müssen wir doch Bolvar befreien oder? Hochlord Bolvar wäre für mich genau der Richtige für den Job. Er ist ein guter Anführer. Er ist nicht so ein selbstsüchtiger Heini sondern stellt sein Leben gerne in den Dienst von höheren Aufgaben. Er ist nicht so einfach zu korrumpieren.
Ja, ich denke Bolvar wird der neue Anführer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Kurator


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2009)

Kurator schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiss, müssen wir doch Bolvar befreien oder? Hochlord Bolvar wäre für mich genau der Richtige für den Job. Er ist ein guter Anführer. Er ist nicht so ein selbstsüchtiger Heini sondern stellt sein Leben gerne in den Dienst von höheren Aufgaben. Er ist nicht so einfach zu korrumpieren.
> Ja, ich denke Bolvar wird der neue Anführer
> 
> 
> ...


Bolvar ist TOT!
Er starb beim Angriff der Apothekervereinigung!

Und Thrall wird zum Teufel nicht Lichking



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlowerMEGApower (24. November 2009)

Bolvar ist TOT!
Er starb beim Angriff der Apothekervereinigung!

Ja ist er aber was bleibt den in Northrend Lange TOT ???
So gesehen könnte Bolvar durchaus der nächste lickönig werden oder Darion Morgain, Fordrgon, Sauerfang Junior noch alle anderen mehr oder Berühmte person Im WOW Universum.

Backt to Topic : Also ich hoffe nicht das Thrall der neue Lichkönig wird. Ich finds generll Blöd das er geht aber was soll man machen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. November 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bolvar ist TOT!
> Er starb beim Angriff der Apothekervereinigung!
> 
> Und Thrall wird zum Teufel nicht Lichking
> ...



bolvar ist nicht tot, der lichking konnte irgendwie seinen körper retten(der anscheinend noch gelebt hat...vllt hat ihn das licht gerettet,vllt hat die seuche der untoten ihn jetzt auch zu nem freien untoten gemacht oder durch die flammen der drachen blieb er irgendwie am leben) und versucht jetzt seinen willen zu brechen um ihm zu einen todesritter zu machen


----------



## StormofDoom (24. November 2009)

Eyoda schrieb:


> Zunächst steht der Raid nach den zermürbenden Untertanen endlich dem großen Herrscher Arthas selbst gegenüber, und trotz aller Bemühungen und unzähliger Charaktere die sich während des finalen Kampfes geopfert haben, schaffen unsere Helden nur mit Müh und Not den Lichkönig zu Fall zu bringen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bin ich der einzige, der sich an LotR erinnert dabei?
Von Bolvar ist doch, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe, nur der Geist am leben..was ich (sofern das stimmt) aber vorstellen könnte, ist, das Ner'zhuls Geist aus Arthas Körper getrieben wird und Bolvar irwie (fragt mich grad bloss nicht wie, es ist nur eine Idee) in Arthas Körper fährt und der neue Lichkönig wird, der Körper damit aber für weitere Raids erhalten bleibt (auch wenns sinnlos ist einen guten Geist zu töten)


----------



## Sidious75 (24. November 2009)

Datteldurst schrieb:


> Ehrlich mal.


----------



## Horsa (24. November 2009)

Sonnik schrieb:


> Nur so als kleiner Tipp an euch alle !
> 
> Habt ihr mal so nebenbei überlegt was Silvanas macht wenn das alles vorbei ist und Thrall der neue Wächter ist ?
> Wer logisch denken kann weiß was ich meine und worauf ich hinauswill.
> ...



Sie greift Gilneas an?


----------



## Brahktal (25. November 2009)

Muss zugeben, dass ich nicht alles gelesen habe. Also entschuldigt wenn es schon einer gesagt hat.

Ich tippe ja auf Ozzy als neuen Lich King *g*


----------



## Jägergemeinschaft (26. November 2009)

Wie man nur auf solche Threads kommen kann.

Bitte spielt doch einfach Warcraft 3 durch, die ganze Geschichte da merkt man dass Thrall nie im Leben der Lichking wird. Vieleicht wird ja der Schwarze Ritter aus PdC oder ein Boss aus den Alten Inis (Kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen)

Solche Fragen sind doch lächerlich, Theorien aufstellen und selber gar nicht überlegen . >_<


----------



## Depak (26. November 2009)

Gelbin Mekkadrill wird neuer Lich King!


----------



## numisel (27. November 2009)

Wie viele, die hier irgendwelche Namen mit den wasweissich wie gut recherchierten Hintergründen einwerfen, wissen überhaupt, was den Lichking ausmacht?
Kurze Nachhilfe in Warcraftlore:

Der Lichkönig, früher Nerz'hul, kam nachdem er Draenor vernichtet hatte, in den wirbelnden Nether und wurde dort von Kil'Jaeden zur Strafe dafür, dass er gegen ihn kämpfen wollte, am Leben gehalten. Sein Körper wurde zerstört, sein Geist an eine Rüstung gekettet, diese in einen Eisblock eingeschlossen und der wurde dann auf Northrend abgeworfen. Dort experimentierte Nerz'hul dann mit seinen neuen Kräften und zwang die Neruber, Trolle und Menschen von Northrend unter seinen Willen.
Als er jedoch immer mächtiger wurde, meinte er, er könne sich seinem Auftrag, die Welt für die Ankunft der Legion vorzubereiten, widersetzen. Nur fand KJ das raus, was er nicht so toll fand. Also hat der Lichking sein eigenes Gefängis beschädigt, und somit einen großen Teil seiner Macht verloren, um seinen neuen Champion zu sich zu holen - Arthas.
Nachdem Arthas den Frostthron zerschlagen hatte und die Rüstung angelegt hatte, war der Geist von Nerz'hul im Prinzip nur noch ein unwichtiger Teil, ein Teil, der Arthas Verstand zwar böse machte, aber der keine Entscheidungsgewalt mehr hatte. Die Geister des Paladins und des Schamanens waren EINS geworden - zusammen, untrennbar verbunden.

Also kann man logischerweise nicht auf die Idee kommen, dass Nerz'hul einfach mal eben so meint "Hmm, der Arthas gefällt mir jetzt nicht mehr, ich nehm mir nen anderen." Das wäre das selbe, als wenn dein Geist auf einmal mein "Nää, hab kein Bock mehr auf den, ich such mir nen neuen." Man könnte es auch so sehen, dass Arthas schizophren ist, aber das wäre eine schlechte Beschreibung seines Zustandes.
Auf jeden Fall geht die Macht über die Geißel von ARTHAS aus, nicht von seiner Rüstung. Das is ein einfaches Stück Metall, genauso wie Frostmourne, dass durch die Runen, die Magie und die vielen absorbierten Seelen erst so stark geworden ist.
Ergo kann da kein komischer Orc kommen oder eine dieser IN FROSTMORUNE verankerten Seelen einfach sagen, ich übernehm den Verein mal. Wenn der Lichking stibrt, sind das halt nur noch hungrige, fressgesteuerte Untote, die durch die Gegend laufen oder sie werden alle zu Verlassenen. Und mal ehrlich: Was machen Undeads normalerweise, wenn man auf die zuläuft? Richtig! Sie wollen einen auffressen. Und sie wollen kein nettes Pläuschchen über den letzten Naxxraid halten und wie sich denn die eigenen Leute geschlagen haben.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. November 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Und sie wollen kein nettes Pläuschchen über den letzten Naxxraid halten und wie sich denn die eigenen Leute geschlagen haben.



Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. November 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> Der Lichkönig, früher Nerz'hul, kam nachdem er Draenor vernichtet hatte, in den wirbelnden Nether und wurde dort von Kil'Jaeden zur Strafe dafür, dass er gegen ihn kämpfen wollte, am Leben gehalten. Sein Körper wurde zerstört, sein Geist an eine Rüstung gekettet, diese in einen Eisblock eingeschlossen und der wurde dann auf
> Ergo kann da kein komischer Orc kommen oder eine dieser IN FROSTMORUNE verankerten Seelen einfach sagen, ich übernehm den Verein mal. Wenn der Lichking stibrt, sind das halt nur noch hungrige, fressgesteuerte Untote, die durch die Gegend laufen oder sie werden alle zu Verlassenen. Und mal ehrlich: Was machen Undeads normalerweise, wenn man auf die zuläuft? Richtig! Sie wollen einen auffressen. Und sie wollen kein nettes Pläuschchen über den letzten Naxxraid halten und wie sich denn die eigenen Leute geschlagen haben.



es wurde von blizzard gesagt, dass sobald der lich king tot ist und kein nachfolger existiert, die untoten wild werden und alles angreifen was lebendig is


----------



## wowking (27. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ TE


----------



## enzo04 (28. November 2009)

Es wäre unfair der Allianz gegenüber würden diese Jaina verlieren während Sylvannas weiter in Unterstadt regieren könnte...Tirion hat Arthas ja geschworen das er es zu Ende bringen wird an der Kapelle des Lichts. 
Wenn jemand Tales of the Past kennt (youtube) da wird erwähnt "if one kills the Ashbringer - the two become one"....wäre also gut vorzustellen das Arthas Tirion niederstreckt und somit noch eine Verschmelzung stattfindet und bis zum nächsten Mittwoch ein Gleichgewicht von Gut und Böse im Lichkönig herscht, das die Geißel kontrolliert, diese jedoch nicht mehr angreifen lässt (ausrotten geht ja nicht, laut questreihe von Matthias Lehner) 

edit: Bisher gab es von Blizzard ja keine Meldung das Theramore von der Horde dank neuer Leitung überrant werden würde, (Jaina & Thrall verstehen sich ja bestens, und ohne Jaina als Schutz....) zumal es unsinig wäre ihr so kurz vor dem Tod noch ein neues Charakter-Model Update zu verpassen.
Es wird irgendein Charakter sein der in Catalysm keine Rolle mehr zu erfüllen hat, das können diverse Todesritter wie Mograin sein oder Tirion, oder ein bisher gänzlich unbeachteter NPC.
Kann sich noch jemand an die kurze Questreihe für dieses Artefakt des Lichts im Heulenden Fjord erinnern? Das soll ja sehr mächtig sein und wurde seither nie wieder erwähnt.


----------



## Cetron (28. November 2009)

Warum macht Thrall net beides (Wächter + Lichking)?
Die Eigenschaften hat er dazu und mit den Untoten kann man die Dämonen doch viel leichter abwehren oder nicht?


----------



## Semetor (28. November 2009)

Cetron schrieb:


> Warum macht Thrall net beides (Wächter + Lichking)?
> Die Eigenschaften hat er dazu und mit den Untoten kann man die Dämonen doch viel leichter abwehren oder nicht?



Jo und Weltherrschaft bekommt er Gratis im Jamba Sparabo dazu!


----------



## Pacster (28. November 2009)

Larissa schrieb:


> Ist zwar ne nette erklärung was mit Thrall passieren könnte. Aber ich glaube eher das entweder Tirion Fordring oder Darion Mograine die Leitung der Geißel übernhemen werden.




Halte ich wenn dann auch für wahrscheinlicher. Außerdem würde sich ja auch noch eine gewisse Untoten-Königin anbieten(sozusagen als Zusammenführung aller Untoten) und dann ist da ja auch noch Saurfang Senior, der ja offenbar mehr ist als er zu sein scheint(so wäre er dann auch wieder mit seinem Sohn vereint). Thrall wäre storytechnisch wohl echt nur die 4. oder 5. Wahl.


----------



## Cetron (28. November 2009)

@Semetor

Deshalb muss Thrall das ja machen. Weil er nicht machtgierig is so wie Varian oder Garrosh.


----------



## Aremetis (28. November 2009)

Vielleicht wird es auch ein neues Feature bei WOW geben?

Das Buttermesser wird doch zum Loot und wer es gewinnt muss bis zum nächsten erfolgreichen Raid den LK machen und hoffen, dass wieder einer das Buttermesser haben will.

Drum schön drauf achten, 

- worauf ihr würfelt
- was der PM Euch in die Tasche stecken will
- und raidet nicht zu spät noch die Eiskronenzitadelle, denn sonst kann es passieren, dass alle anderen Spieler den neuen Content raiden und Ihr für immer alleine in der Eiskronenzitadelle sitzt und auf jemand anderen dummes wartet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Wird das Buttermesser gedisst, habt ihr natürlich Pech und müsst weiterhin Eure Rübe hinhalten.

Aber dank Blizzard ist das Leveln eines neuen Chars ja jetzt schneller.  :-)


----------



## Shac (28. November 2009)

enzo04 schrieb:


> Es wäre unfair der Allianz gegenüber würden diese Jaina verlieren während Sylvannas weiter in Unterstadt regieren könnte...Tirion hat Arthas ja geschworen das er es zu Ende bringen wird an der Kapelle des Lichts.
> Wenn jemand Tales of the Past kennt (youtube) da wird erwähnt "if one kills the Ashbringer - the two become one"....wäre also gut vorzustellen das Arthas Tirion niederstreckt und somit noch eine Verschmelzung stattfindet und bis zum nächsten Mittwoch ein Gleichgewicht von Gut und Böse im Lichkönig herscht, das die Geißel kontrolliert, diese jedoch nicht mehr angreifen lässt (ausrotten geht ja nicht, laut questreihe von Matthias Lehner)
> 
> edit: Bisher gab es von Blizzard ja keine Meldung das Theramore von der Horde dank neuer Leitung überrant werden würde, (Jaina & Thrall verstehen sich ja bestens, und ohne Jaina als Schutz....) zumal es unsinig wäre ihr so kurz vor dem Tod noch ein neues Charakter-Model Update zu verpassen.
> ...



Tales of the Past ist doch lediglich ne Fanstory und wenns um die Wisphers geht dann ist eher Aschenbringer und nicht der LK gemeint.
Jaina wird wohl Herrin von Theramore bleiben(jedenfalls hab ich nix gehört das sie sterben wird) und selbst wenn wärs unlogisch wenn die Allianz danach nen vom Nachschub abgeschnittenen Posten im Brachland hätte. Was das Charmodel angeht siehe Varimathras 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Questreihe mit dem Artefakt ging weiter weil es sich bei dem Artefakt des Lichts um den Aschenbringer gehandelt hat. Soviel zum Thema Questtexte lesen.


----------



## Milivoje (28. November 2009)

Ich wundere mich, wie sehr einige hier die Hintergrundgeschichte eines Computerspiels ernst nehmen.....


----------



## Shac (28. November 2009)

Milivoje schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich, wie sehr einige hier die Hintergrundgeschichte eines Computerspiels ernst nehmen.....



Wir reden von der Story eines Rollenspiels also ein wichtiger Punkt des Spiels. Im übrigen ist die Story sehr gut und reicht auch aus für Bücher zu schreiben(auch wenn es immer nur diese Taschenbücher sind)und es gibt halt Leute die diese Story sehr Interessant finden und deshalb hier darüber diskutieren.

Mich würde es ja mehr interessieren was daran auszusetzen ist.


----------



## Patikura (28. November 2009)

Wenn wer die Kontrolle über die Geißel bekommt dann Morgrain !


----------



## Darussios (28. November 2009)

Hmm was ich gelesen hab...

Jaina als Lichkönigin ein interessanter Gedanke.

Anfangs macht sie den Job mit guten Intentionen, um Azeroth vor Schaden durch die Geißel zu bewahren doch sie wird langsam verdorben.

Doch dann....

Addon Nr.5

Wrath of the Lich Queen announced!

Jaina gefiel es nicht, dass ihr Diener keine passenden Schuhe zur Rüstung aus Stormwind mitbrachte und das hat das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht.
Die Geißel greift mit Frostwyrmdrachen Orgrimmar und SW an, die Toten marschieren, der Argentumkreuzzug steht uns bei, wir marschieren in Northrend ein und wecken dabei ausversehen Yogg'Saron's Vetter Yogg'Baron. Anschließend prügeln wir uns durch die Prüfung des Frauenverstehers, denn Machos machen die Lichqueen nur wütender.
Oh wait... Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Achja es geht dann bis lvl 90, es wird Lebensfreuderitter geben und Jaina hat ihre Schönheit bewahrt durch viel Beautykuren in den warmen Teichen des Sholazarbeckens.
Deswegen lvl'n männliche Chars um 50% schneller als normal in Northrend, um Jaina für sich zu erobern und deren Ehefrauen lvln aus Neid auf Jaina auch um 50% schneller.


----------



## Glomslín (28. November 2009)

ist doch alles ganz easy,

wenn der lichking tot, ist braucht man nur noch ein paar goblins mit sprengstoff um naxx an dem boden zu binden
und eiskrone dem erdboden gleich zu machen,dann noch ein paar hundert palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die alle restlichen nun füherlosen geisel diener entgültig töten und schon gib es keine geisel mehr die schaden, ärger oder sonst wie chaos anrichten könnte

siehe da problem geisl gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (29. November 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Hmm was ich gelesen hab...
> 
> Jaina als Lichkönigin ein interessanter Gedanke.
> 
> ...


Eigentlich wollte ich nen anderen psot zitieren aber dan hb ich das gelesen


Made my day^^


----------



## Xorras (17. Dezember 2009)

Med'An wird neuer Wächter von Tirisfal. Halb Mensch, ein viertel Ork und ein viertel Draenei. Er stammt ab von Medivh und somit von Aegwyn. Das sollte eigentlich reichen um zu sagen, wie viel MACHT er hat. Aber ich vermute das in ihm auch die dunkle Macht Sargeras' lauert, weshalb ich nicht unbedingt gerade ihn zum Wächter Tirisfals machen würde, dessen Aufgabe es ja ist, Azeroth vor der Legion zu beschützen.


----------



## Holyshyt (17. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm maybe wird ja Hochfürst Saurfang der neue Lichkönig....kann ja gut möglich sein er scheint ein ,,gutes´´ herz zu haben...und die sache mit seinem sohn is ja auch so ein ding...und da ja mit cataclysm praktisch der krieg zwischen allianz und horde wieder ausbricht...da ja höllschrei neuer häuptling der horde wird...und wer im startgebiet von nordend bei der kriegshymmnenfeste den dialog zwischen saurfang und höllschrei mit verfolgt hat weiß...dass Saurfang gesagt hat:,,fals du unsere truppen je in einen krieg gegen die allianz schickst werde ich dir eigenhändig den kopf abschlagen´´oder  so ähnlich naja is meine voraussagung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lotterbube (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde ja die Idee, das ein Spieler das für eine Woche übernimmt gar nicht mal so übel. Ob das möglich wäre und wie man das umsetzen sollte mal dahingestellt, fand die Vorstellung ganz nett... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (19. Dezember 2009)

habt ihr alle was schlechtes geraucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siilverberg (19. Dezember 2009)

ne wir haben das weiße Puder was draußen überall rumliegt geschnupft


Zurück zum Thema: ich schätze mal das einer der Schwarzen Klinge oder aus dem kreuzzug  oder gar Mathias der neue lk wird


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (19. Dezember 2009)

Thrall und Sylvanas werden es mal nciht, da deren Rolle in Cataclysm schon festeglegt ist. Ich tippe ehr auf Jaina, Tition oder Darion Morgraine. Oder das einer der 3 noch stirbt im Kampf gegen Arthas. Weil eien Reien Seele muss Lichkönig werden, oder es wird gar Hochlord Bolvar, den wie sagte Tirion am Beginn der Ini Bolvar ist noch nicht tot.

 Vielleicht befreien wir ihn ja noch nach seinen Kmapf und hilft er nochmal gegen Arthas. Bolvar ist MEIN Held 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ich die Ony Q auf 70 machte tötete er eigenhändig alle Drachkins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mochte Bolvar, schade dass er nimmer da ist. BOLVAR FOREVER!




Artherk schrieb:


> sylvanas? eine wächterin..? es gab keinen wächter von tirisfal... der letzte war medivh aber den hats ja erwischt...



 Nö er wurde als er von Sargeras bessesen war von Lothar, Khadgar und Garona getötet, aber kurz vor dem Kreig der brennenden Legion in WC3 von seienr Mutter Aegwynn ( die länste Wächterin von Tirisfal, ich frag mich wo die in WoW hockt...) wieder belebt. In WC3 taucht Medivh in mereren Video auf:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78NmcTyjupY...feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9_4oqD3Mtg

 Und hier ist sein bisher letzter Auftritt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpklIrmfxWA

 Er ist gegangen...^^ Das heist noch lange n ciht dass er tot ist. Und ich WETTE. Spätestens beim letzten Kampf gegen die brennende Legion taucht wer wieder auf. Den wer könnte Sargeras besser bekämpfen als er. Obwohl Sargeras als Titan sogar einen Medivh der 10000x stärker ist als jeder WoW Char überlegen sein müsste. Aber er kennt ihn da er immerhin lange Zeit in seinen Geist und Körper war.


----------



## rocksor (19. Dezember 2009)

Elementz schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champion.com/general-discus...il-of-tirisfal/
> 
> Bitteschön, und achtuns Spoilerwarnung!
> 
> ...



da steht nichts davon dass rehgar earthfury anstatt von thrall wächter von tirisfal wird.
da steht nur dass er für anstatt von thrall die schamanen im rat vertreten wird. auch steht da dass thrall sich mit good old arthas battlen will , und wenn  das dann mit cataclysm vorbei ist hat er ja nichts mehr zu tun.. also hey? warum nicht einfach mal wächter von tirisfal werden, is auch mal was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kersyl (19. Dezember 2009)

Larissa schrieb:


> Ist zwar ne nette erklärung was mit Thrall passieren könnte. Aber ich glaube eher das entweder Tirion Fordring oder Darion Mograine die Leitung der Geißel übernhemen werden. Ich hoffe das man aber Thrall als Wächter noch ab und zu gesicht bekommt, lässt ja einiges darauf schliesen das die Dämonen da in zukunft wieder einen Auftritt bekommen, da der Wächter ja geschaffen wurde um gegen die Brennene Legion anzutreten.


Mograine kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Der hat ja auch damals sich gegen den LK gestellt, siehe dk q reihe^^
Tirion? Höchstwahrscheinlich. Der ist doch gerade neben herrn arthas himself Nr.1 der Copy & paste Npc´s in instanzen und auch sonstwo...Und ist eh gerade andauernd überall dabei^^

Fordragon wird dann ja der "schüler" von arthas, welcher als boss angekündigt wurde =)
Ich denke tirion wird ihn "Im Namen des argentumkreuzzuges" Wieder zur besinnung bringen wollen, funzt nicht, er wird irgendwie weggehauen ist aber nicht tod...Und wir machen wie immer die drecksarbeit und "erlösen" ihn vom würgegriff des Lichkönigs.

also ich denke entweder Tirion fordring, Darion Mograine oder vielleicht ja sylvannas...Who knows :U


----------



## Roflwow (25. Dezember 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Also ich will mal wissen, was so eure verrückstesten Ideen zu Cataclysm sind!
> 
> ...




Hey das ist nice als erster sagen alle Sylwanas wird der neue Lichking (warum auch immer) und jetzt heists Thrall naja wie schon gsagt wurde Thrall wird der Neue Wächter


----------



## numisel (27. Dezember 2009)

Nein wird er nicht!
Wie auch schon öfters gesagt, übernimmt Thrall nur die Roleldes Oberschamanen in dem Rat von Tirisfal. Der neue Wächter wird der komische Draenei-Orc-Mensch-Mischling.


----------



## manaman122 (7. Januar 2010)

> Fordragon wird dann ja der "schüler" von arthas, welcher als boss angekündigt wurde =)
> Ich denke tirion wird ihn "Im Namen des argentumkreuzzuges" Wieder zur besinnung bringen wollen, funzt nicht, er wird irgendwie weggehauen ist aber nicht tod...Und wir machen wie immer die drecksarbeit und "erlösen" ihn vom würgegriff des Lichkönigs.



Wie meinst du das?



Zu meiner Idee:

In einem der Bücher von Warcraft  sprach Thrall mal von einer speziellen Bindung zwischen Schamanen ..da könnte doch Thrall sich mit Nerzhul  ein Seelenbattle gebe in dem Nerzhul geschwächt wird. Ja  Arthas könnte sich aus dem Bann lößen und in de Himmel aufsteigen und eine Person zähmt den geschwächte Nerzhul und wird zum Lichking  der sich selbst unter Kontrolle hat.


----------



## The-Quila (7. Januar 2010)

mit allerhöchster wahrscheinlichkeit wird hochlord bolvar drachenwill den platz des lichkönigs einnehmen.


----------



## Set0 (8. Januar 2010)

Muradin wird es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Jedenfalls wäre er einer der Kandidaten, wo es passen würde.


----------



## Sapper13 (8. Januar 2010)

Thritaldor schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine der sound Dateien aus der Halle der Reflektionnen gehört und dabei hat uther zu jaina gesagt, dass jemand artthas' platz einnehmen müsse, da die geissel ansonsten ohne kontrolle womöglich ganz azeroth vernoichten könnte. Da ja bereits bekannt ist, das thrall mit cata die horde nicht mehr leitet, würde sich das ja als grund anbieten, arthas stirbt und thrall trägt die bürde der geissel, versammelt sie irgendwo in nordend und schliesst sich selbst weg, um kein unheil anzurichten. was haltet ihr davon?? Thrall als LK?? Lok'Tak Ogar, FÜR DEN KRIEGSHÄUPTLING, FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!



Hei,

hab gerade mit Thrall gesprochen! Also für 5000 Gold macht er den Job, aber nur wenn Du noch OG kommst und ihn Solo legst!

Grüße

Sapper


----------



## Brissn (8. Januar 2010)

Wär schon nice wenn Thralli Lichking wird 
Wenn denn einer in Frage kommt dann er ;D
Aber ne hab auch gehört das er Wächter von Tirisfal wird Als Schamie passt das ja

Ich hab ne eigene Theorie wer seinen Platz einnehmen wird 
Beim Kampf gegen Arthas werden den Helden Sylvanas und Jaina zur Seite stehen 
Sylvans will Arthas tot sehen und stirbt beim Versuch ihn zu killen ,die Helden bringen ihn down und Jaina die ihn retten will nimmt seinen Platz ein 

Oder anders herum ;D

Nur ne Theorie von mir Hab ich selbst ausgedacht denn ohne Grund sind die beiden Ladys nich in den gefrorenen Hallen unterwegs

Naja




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für die Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und reingehaun

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten ^^


----------



## Faransol (8. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und wer ist das stärkste wesen azeroths deiner meinung nach?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die alten Götter, Deathwing, Sargeras, Lichking.

Oder is Sargeras schon besiegt ich hab da ein wenig den Faden verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torhall (8. Januar 2010)

Ich tippe auch auf Bolvar.


----------



## cap chaos (8. Januar 2010)

moin zusammen,

wenn ich mich recht entsinne stand auf mmo champion das bolver arthas widersteht
und die leitung der geißel übernimmt, was wie ich finde absolut passend für den
designierten beschützer von stormwind ist.

und nochmal an alle arthas fanboys, der kuchenprinz oder auch arthas ist nichts weiter
als ein emporkömling in einer prolligen rüstung der sich seinen kopf auch noch mit nem 
machtsüchtigen orc hexer teilen muss, zugegeben er hat ne ziemlich mächtige waffe 
aber ohne die und die rüstung ist er nur der dicke prinz aus lordaeron.


zu der sache mit dem neuen wächter kann ich genauso wie bei bolver nur schätzen,
weil einen offiziellen bericht hab ich noch nicht gelesen.
aber thrall würde schon passen man weiß es nicht lassen wir uns überraschen^^


mfg

Cap


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Faransol schrieb:


> Die alten Götter, Deathwing, Sargeras, Lichking.
> 
> Oder is Sargeras schon besiegt ich hab da ein wenig den Faden verloren
> 
> ...



sargeras lungert zurzeit im nether rum und ist kein wesen azeroths
aber die alten "götter",die aspekte( einschließlich deathwing),lichking,azshara sind die stärksten wesen azeroths


----------



## Schlaviner (8. Januar 2010)

Ach hätte Jaina wirklich EINFACH NUR STUDIERT .....
Der neue Lichking wird Tirion oder Fordring ^^


Rezept zum Zerstören der Geisel :
10 Goblins mit Bomben
1 Sonne 
1 Sonnentaugliches Seil um die Sonne nach Nordend zu ziehen 

und voila  Die Eiskronenfrikadelle+Lutschking versinkt im vielen Wasser das durchs auftauen von Syndragosas Sturz entstanden is....Daraufhin heult sich die Geisel zu tode....
"wir haben kein zuhause mehr *schnief* Lass ma sterben kb auf die scheiße"


----------



## healyeah666 (8. Januar 2010)

Thritaldor schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine der sound Dateien aus der Halle der Reflektionnen gehört und dabei hat uther zu jaina gesagt, dass jemand artthas' platz einnehmen müsse, da die geissel ansonsten ohne kontrolle womöglich ganz azeroth vernoichten könnte. Da ja bereits bekannt ist, das thrall mit cata die horde nicht mehr leitet, würde sich das ja als grund anbieten, arthas stirbt und thrall trägt die bürde der geissel, versammelt sie irgendwo in nordend und schliesst sich selbst weg, um kein unheil anzurichten. was haltet ihr davon?? Thrall als LK?? Lok'Tak Ogar, FÜR DEN KRIEGSHÄUPTLING, FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!



Ich denke du benutzt zu viele Satzzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (8. Januar 2010)

Wie kommen denn alle darauf dass Matthias Lehner der neue lk wird?!

Mathias Lehner ist das Abbild eines Geistes zudem noch der Geist eines Kindes...


----------



## StormofDoom (8. Januar 2010)

Matthias Lehner (als Anagramm für Arthas Menethil) würde irwie passen...ich persönlich denke ja es ist die Menschlichkeit, die Arthas aus seinem Körper verbannt hat. Und wenn der jetzige Arthas Geschwächt genug ist, kann dieser Teil ja vermutlich zurückkehren.


----------



## Haas3 (8. Januar 2010)

/close

danke, glaube dazu gibt es schon genug Fred´s....


----------



## StormofDoom (8. Januar 2010)

Der Thread existiert jetzt seit Monaten und dann sowas xD


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (8. Januar 2010)

Thritaldor schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine der sound Dateien aus der Halle der Reflektionnen gehört und dabei hat uther zu jaina gesagt, dass jemand artthas' platz einnehmen müsse, da die geissel ansonsten ohne kontrolle womöglich ganz azeroth vernoichten könnte. Da ja bereits bekannt ist, das thrall mit cata die horde nicht mehr leitet, würde sich das ja als grund anbieten, arthas stirbt und thrall trägt die bürde der geissel, versammelt sie irgendwo in nordend und schliesst sich selbst weg, um kein unheil anzurichten. was haltet ihr davon?? Thrall als LK?? Lok'Tak Ogar, FÜR DEN KRIEGSHÄUPTLING, FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!



Wie schon gesagt wird Thrall Wächter von Tirisfal und außerdem wird Arthas warscheinlich sowieso nicht gekillt. Ich glaube das gab es hier mal. In den Erfolgen steht glaube ich "Arthas besiegen" und nicht töten, also wird er warscheinlich nicht getötet sondern zu irgendeiner Strafe verdonnert oder so =)


----------



## Kersyl (8. Januar 2010)

Faransol schrieb:


> Die alten Götter, Deathwing, Sargeras, Lichking.
> 
> Oder is Sargeras schon besiegt ich hab da ein wenig den Faden verloren
> 
> ...


Soweit ICH weiß ist sargeras tod...Bin mir nicht sicher, Flamed mich nicht zu...
Ich denke, das mächtigste wesen ist eigentlich deathwing...Hmm, neben sargeras würde mir so keiner einfallen...vllt ein kumpel von c´thun oder er selbst, wenn er/sie/es seine ganze kraft benutzt..^^

Naja- Ich glaub sylvannas wird LK...würde irgendwie schön ironisch passen^^


----------



## Muckefug (8. Januar 2010)

Zitat Der Lachmann
"nachdem der mondbrunnen explodiert ist fielen die überleben hochgeborenen auf den meeresgrund wo ihn dann 1 alter gott einen packt vorgeschlagen
sie gehorschen ihm und kriegen dafür die fähigkeit unterwasser zu leben... das meinte ich mir kraft^^ is mir schon klar das sargeras die alle mit nether energie vollgepumpt hat"

Es war kein Alter Gott sondern Neptulon.
Davon mal abgesehen finde ich es sehr lustig diesen Thread zu lesen du quotest alles und jeden und berichtigst sie.
Flamest sie sogar das Forscherliga Wiki nicht die beste Quelle sei.
Dabei ist gerade das Board einer der besten Wow Geschichtsarchive die es in deutscher Sprache gibt.
Sie übersetzen es einfach ins deutsche.
Deine Wortlaute sind 1:1 wie im Wowwiki also sag bitte nicht das du deine Infos aus dem Wow Forum beziehst, denn rate mal woher diese Leute ihre Quellen haben...

Ich kann jedem einfach nur empfehlen ein wenig auf dieser Seite zu Surfen, dort bekommt ihr jegliche Informationen zur Story sowie Spekulationen über den werdegang unserer Warcraft Helden.
Ich kann von mir sagen das ich alle existierenden Warcraft Bücher gelesen habe sei es die Englischen oder die Deutschen, daher ist es keine Polemik sondern eine Feststellung das WoWwiki alle vorhanden Informationen zusammen trägt.

Viel Spass beim Lesen
http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Hauptseite

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Muckefug schrieb:


> Zitat Der Lachmann
> "nachdem der mondbrunnen explodiert ist fielen die überleben hochgeborenen auf den meeresgrund wo ihn dann 1 alter gott einen packt vorgeschlagen
> sie gehorschen ihm und kriegen dafür die fähigkeit unterwasser zu leben... das meinte ich mir kraft^^ is mir schon klar das sargeras die alle mit nether energie vollgepumpt hat"
> 
> ...



1. ich habe hier niemanden geflamed 
2. dann hab ich mich halt vertan, kann passieren, ich hab mich in letzter zeit auch nichtmehr viel mit der wow lore auseinandergesetzt. irgendwann verliert man doch die lust dran wenn man nicht mehr spielt ...
3. ich hab meine infos aus den büchern,wow und halt dem wow rp forum. kann sein das die da vieles auch aus wow wiki haben oder forscherliga wiki. nur mir wurde mal gesagt das das was im forscherliga wiki stehen soll nicht immer die wahrheit sein soll und einige infos ziemlich unvollständig sein sollen


----------



## Schlaviner (8. Januar 2010)

Haas3 schrieb:


> /close
> 
> danke, glaube dazu gibt es schon genug Fred´s....



Den thread gibts schon seit november un jetzt fällt dir ein das zu posten ?


----------



## Dexis (8. Januar 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Soweit ICH weiß ist sargeras tot...Bin mir nicht sicher, Flamed mich nicht zu...


Nein, Sargeras ist nicht tot. Laut der bisherigen Geschichte ist er permanent im Universum unterwegs, um mit der Brennenden Legion aus dem Wirbelnden Nether Welten zu unterdrücken oder gleich zu zerstören. Bisher gab es zwei Angriffe auf Azeroth (1. und 3. Krieg), die jeweils scheiterten.


Kersyl schrieb:


> Ich denke, das mächtigste wesen ist eigentlich deathwing...Hmm, neben sargeras würde mir so keiner einfallen...vllt ein kumpel von c´thun oder er selbst, wenn er/sie/es seine ganze kraft benutzt..^^


Da Sargeras eine Art "dämonischer" Titan ist, der sich dem unendlich Bösen verschrieben hat, ist er soweit ich weiß das momentan höchste Wesen, welches theoretisch irgendwann mal bezwungen werden kann. Deathwing hingegen ist einer der fünf Aspekte, jene Drachen, die von den Titanen nach deren Erschaffung der Welt von Azeroth dazu beauftragt wurden, auf diese Welt acht zu geben. Somit ist er "nur" an Azeroth gebunden und nicht so wie Sargeras (als Titan) für das gesamte Universum verantwortlich.


Kersyl schrieb:


> Naja- Ich glaub sylvannas wird LK...würde irgendwie schön ironisch passen^^


Wir werden es ja sehen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cortez338 (8. Januar 2010)

Sargeras killt eh jeden ^^ 

ne aber Thrall wird neuer Wächter und ich denke es wir keinen neuen LK geben die finden einen Weg schließlich klaut Blizz immer Ideen aus anderen Spielen und immer wenn es heißt wir brauchen einen neuen:,, was auch immer'' finden die einen anderen Weg


----------



## jeltissimus (8. Januar 2010)

Ich tippe auf ... :

 Tition Fordring Ashbringer-Frostmourne-dual-wield-INC !


----------



## Allystix (8. Januar 2010)

Moin

Hier hat einer geschrieben, das der neue Lichking warscheinlich jemand sein wird, mit dem man nicht rechnet, das er Arthas Nachfolger wird. Also ich denk folgendes: Saurfang Jr. wurde zum DK. Wieso? Weil Arthas etwas ausprobieren wollte. Vielleicht ob man einen so angriffslustigen Orc mit der Umwandlung in einen DK zu einer coolen, etwas weniger hektischen Person machen kann. Sollte es funzen, wird er das ein einem anderen Orc machen, einen der verstorben ist und den er auferstehen lässt. Ein Orc der schon mal mit finsteren Kräften zu tun hatte. Wer kanns sein? Genau, Grom Hellscream (ja im englischen hört es sich besser an). Der sieht als Arthas neuer DK an, wie seine Verbündeten, die Horde, langsam den Bach untergeht. Und so wie er die Freiheit der Orcs erkämft hat, so erkämft er sich die Freiheit Azeroths von der Tyrannei der Geissel. Tirion köpft Arthas und Hellscream nimmt Frostgramm an sich und wird so der neue Lichking.

Dazu noch: Gerüchten zufolge gibt Jaina in der Zitadelle (falls man das so schreibt xD) den Löffel ab, was Thrall sehr erschüttert. Der muss das erst mal verkraften und schliesst sich dem Orden von Tirisfal an bzw. wird der neue Wächter.

Und da einige beim präsentieren ihrer Ideen richtig auf die Kacke gehauen haben, mach ich auch mal so nen Pseudo-Vorschlag:

Arthas stirbt, jemand muss neuer Lichking werden. Jaina ist tot, Tirion, Darion und Sylvanas gehn Glücksspiel spielen (ist nicht ihr Problem, jetzt da der Lichkönig tot ist). Uther versuchts aber bekommt anschliessen Herpes Genitallis und muss eine Lichkur machen damits verschwindet. Die Geissel steht kurz davor, Azeroth zu verwüsten als sich eine Person meldet, um neuer Lichking zu werden. Es ist der Held alles Helden, der man an sich: CHUCK NORRIS!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Chuck Norris befestigt einen Flammenwerfer an seinem rechten bein und macht einen Rounhousekick mit angeschaltetem Flammenwerfer. Zitadelle schmilzt, Raid geht drauf. Cuch Norris macht das nicht viel aus den wenn er im Wasser ist, das durch das schmelzen entstand, wirde er nicht nass, nein, das Wasser wird Chuck Norris. Und sollte Deathwing kommen, gibt's nen Roundhosekick in die Fresse. Deathwing ist wieder geschwächt und überlegt sich, was er machen soll, während er sich erholt. In Undercity: Darion nagt am Hungertuch weil er alles was er hat (inklusive Kleider) beim Glücksspiel verloren. Sylvanas scheint's sehr zu gefallen, Darion so zu sehen. Tirion auch, da er ein verdammter vietnamesischer Kriegsschwüchtling ist. Da kommen Chuck Norris und Deathwing um mitzuspielen. Doch es lauert wieder gefahr auf Azeroth: HITLER IST WIEDER DA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Adolf Hitler hat sich aber in Hitdolf Adler umbenannt. Die Nazis stürmen SW und legen es in Schutt und Asche. Dann tritt Chuck Norris Hitler mit einem Roundhousekick in die Kronjuwelen (aua!) und spielt weiter mit Sylvanas un co. Hitler Kronjuwelen wurden gefunden und geschliffen, wobei man feststellte, das solche Juwelen viel macht bringen, deshalb gibt es Leute, die solche Juwelöen schleifen wollen. Wir kennen das als Juwelenschleifen und als eine Welt, in der ein einziger Beruf Milliarden von Hodenleben/Männlichkeiten ausgelöscht hat. Traurig...gäbe es keine Hoden hätte Dieter nie so hoch singen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (siehe Dieter der Film)


Mfg Allystix


PS: Ich hätt als neuen Lichkönig (falls der jemals in wow erscheint) Itachi Uchia gewählt.


----------



## Habsi (8. Januar 2010)

Allystix schrieb:


> Tirion köpft Arthas und Hellscream nimmt Frostgramm an sich und wird so der neue Lichking.




Frostgram muss zerstört werden, weil die Klinge den Geist des Trägers beeinflusst, selbst den Lichking. Sonst würde Arthas nicht "Ohh ich bin unbesiegbar, kommt ruhig" sagen, sondern alles mit Untoten fluten und die restliche Welt angreifen. Aber er hat Zitadellen gebaut und Versuche angestellt, die nun natürlich in der letzten Raidinni storymäßig richtig fetzig werden könnten. 
Er/Sie braucht nur die Rüstung, richtig, oder?


----------



## Eysenbeiss (9. Januar 2010)

Davon abgesehen steckt in Frostgram noch einer "drin", sodass die Klinge nicht einfach "genommen" werden kann, sondern genommen wird.

Außer Tirion besitzt keiner die "Reinheit" mit Ner'Zhul auf ein Patt zu kommen, außer Uther an sich und da Ner'Zhul auch nur noch in Geistform existiert, genau wie Uther, der immer wieder auftaucht, da bietet sich neben Tirion NUR noch Uther selbst an, der zudem ja nix mehr zu verlieren hat, sozusagen.

Man sollte Medan sicher nicht außen vor lassen, aber der ist eh schon zu zerrissen, um dafür in Frage zu kommen, weswegen ja auch jemand anderes Wächter von Tirisfal werden MUSS.

Ich persönlich finde es eh dämlich von Blizzard, das in diesem Fall jemand den Platz von Arthas einnehmen muss, erst recht die Begründung dafür, von wegen die Geißel würde sonst Amok laufen, Blödsinn.

Ohne Ner'Zhul als Kontrollisntanz, der durch die Fusion mit Arthas erst den Großteil der Geißel geschaffen hat, würde die Geißel einfach zerfallen und das, was Ner'Zhuls Ableben überstehen würde, würde von der Allianz und Horde vernichtet werden.


----------



## Zapler (9. Januar 2010)

Ihr idioten spielt mal Wacraft 3 wer sagt den bitte Thrall das er nach Kalimdor gehen sol? Medivh lebt noch


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

Zapler schrieb:


> Ihr idioten spielt mal Wacraft 3 wer sagt den bitte Thrall das er nach Kalimdor gehen sol? Medivh lebt noch



medivh ist tot, ihm wurde von khadgar der kopf abgeschlagen.
es war nur ein "geist" der thrall und all den anderen geholfen hat
und beleidigend musst du hier gar nicht werden


----------



## StormofDoom (9. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> medivh ist tot, ihm wurde von khadgar der kopf abgeschlagen.
> es war nur ein "geist" der thrall und all den anderen geholfen hat
> und beleidigend musst du hier gar nicht werden



nope, Medivh lebte, zumindest zu Wc3-Zeiten, er wurde von seiner Mutter Aegwynn wiederbelebt. Wie es allerdings heute aussieht weiß ich nicht. Aber am Ende von Wc3 sagte er, dass er nun zu den Legenden von dereinst geht


----------



## Allystix (9. Januar 2010)

Medivh IST tot, aber sein Geist ist noch auf Erden, iwo im Steinkrallengebirge.

Ps: Soviel ich weiss MUSS man Frostgramm an sich reissen, um Lichking zu werden. Aber ich hab da beim Geschwafel zwischen Uther und Silvi net so gut aufge"spasst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja aber korrektur muss ja sein.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (10. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub nicht das sich Thrall Opfert, der untote look würde zu meinem lieblingsork nicht wirklich passen. Achja und wie oben schon gennant hat Thrall in Cata die Aufgabe sich entführen zu lassen, ich seh meißtens nachts um 2 Uhr wie er mit den Allys schon fleißig übt.

Ich glaub eher das sich irgend so ein unwichtiger Hansi vom Argentumkreuzzug zur verfügung stellen wird. Zb. dieser Tirion oder so...


----------



## Cheaters (10. Januar 2010)

Auf MMO-Champion stand, dass es wahrscheinlich Bolvar Fordragon wird. Und sie hatten auch mit Cataclysm recht, warum jetzt nicht?


----------



## Drop-Dead (10. Januar 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal ! omg ey wie oft noch....
> un Arthas wird sowieso jeden mittwoch zum neuen lichking gekührt....



wurd nie bestätigt


----------



## Sheeana (11. Januar 2010)

Also, hinter Kharazan gibt es so einen netten Friedhof, da sind Medivh und seit dem Kampf gegen Cho'Gall (im Comic) auch Aegwynn begraben. 

Der Pakt von Königin Azshara wurde mit dem alten Gott, der von den Titanen im Meer angekettet wurde geschlossen, nicht mit dem Wasserlord. Die Elementarlords sind die Diener der alten Götter (das waren sie schon bevor es die Neruber und Silithiden als "neue" Diener gab). Die alten Götter stecken eigentlich hinter jedem dummen Fehler, der von den Wesen auf Azeroth begangen wurde. (Der gleiche alte Gott hatte Azshara auch eingeredet, daß sie sich unbedingt zum mächtigsten WEsen des Universums machen muß, indem sie *tief in den Brunnen der Ewigkeit hineinschaut* und seine Macht ergründet.)
Übrigens gibt es unter Tirisfal wohl auch einen alten Gott, zumindest deutet das Buch über die Gründung von Quel'Thalas darauf hin. Die Hochelfen wollten sich zuerst in Tirisfal ansiedeln, aber dort wurden sie krank, da anscheindend eine uralte bösartige Präsenz unter der Erde dort lauerte.

Sargeras ist ein Titan, der (ebenso wie Deathwing) irgendwann wahnsinnig wurde und alle Wesen, die er vorher bekämpft und eingesperrt hatte, freiließ und mit ihnen die Reihen seiner brennenden Legion füllte. Er wurde schon mehrmals in den Nether zurückgekickt, allerdings stellte sich hinterher immer heraus, daß er es gar nicht persönlich war, sondern daß er nur ein "Abbild" von sich geschickt hatte (Einzige Ausnahme: Die Beschwörung durch Azshara und ihre Hochgeborenen am Brunnen der Ewigkeit, die allerdings im letzten Moment mißlang). Ob das beim letzten Mal auch so war, ist nicht bekannt.

Ich finde, als neuer Lichking kommt nur einer in Frage: Bolvar Fordragon. Nach dem, was Uther so erzählt, muß es ja jemand sein, der so lange wie möglich einer von den "Guten" bleiben kann, obwohl er der Macht von Frostmourne und dem Frostthron ausgesetzt ist. Und Bolvar hat das bisher ja schon hingekriegt. (Und nein, er ist nicht tot, falls der Einwand jetzt wieder aufkommt ^^) Das hat vor ihm noch keiner geschafft und das qualifiziert ihn m.E.n. für diese traurige Aufgabe.


----------



## Krazel (12. Januar 2010)

jop da muss wohl bolver ran auch wenn ichs schade finde das uther schon tot ist der wäre die optimale person^^


----------



## Tomminocka (12. Januar 2010)

Die Verlassenen haben es doch geschafft, sich von der Geißel zu lösen. Arthas ist der Anführer der Geißel. Wenn dieser also keine Kontrolle mehr hat, warum ist es dann nicht möglich, dass sich die Gesamtheit der sogenannten Geißel nun löst?

Wer ist denn prädestiniert dafür, die Geißel von sich selbst abzuwenden und zu Verlassenen zu machen, wenn nicht jemand, der es bereits geschafft hat, sich der Kontrolle des Lichkönigs zu entziehen.

Na, wer wird das wohl sein. 

Apropro: der Lichkönig macht doch die Geißel aus, ergo, wenn er stirbt oder wie auch immer...


----------



## Krazel (12. Januar 2010)

Tomminocka schrieb:


> Die Verlassenen haben es doch geschafft, sich von der Geißel zu lösen. Arthas ist der Anführer der Geißel. Wenn dieser also keine Kontrolle mehr hat, warum ist es dann nicht möglich, dass sich die Gesamtheit der sogenannten Geißel nun löst?
> 
> Wer ist denn prädestiniert dafür, die Geißel von sich selbst abzuwenden und zu Verlassenen zu machen, wenn nicht jemand, der es bereits geschafft hat, sich der Kontrolle des Lichkönigs zu entziehen.
> 
> ...



klar die nette lady hätte mir da aber zuviel macht da das bündnis mit de rhorde nur ein zwangsbündnis ist xD die würde da auf der stelle beide seiten auslöschen


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (22. Januar 2010)

Die Frage nach dem mächtigsten Wesen sollte man ein wenig differenzieren:
Für was nutzen Sie Ihre Macht? (Sind sie aktiv dem licht zugeneigt, dem bösen, oder dem gleichgewicht/neutral) 

Ich beginne nachfolgend immer mit dem mächtigsten Wesen.

*Das Böse:*

1. Die alten Götter:

- Sie beherrschten das Chaos bevor die Titanen kamen.
- Viele Titanen waren nötig sie gefangen zu nehmen.
- Werden sie ausgelöscht, hört Azeroth auf zu existieren.
- Sie versuchten die Zeitlinie zu ändern, um Sargeras im Krieg
  der Ahnen nach Azeroth zu bringen (Sie gehören damit zu 3 uns bekannten Wesen, die die Zeit	beeinflussen können). Wäre dies gelungen, hätten
  Sie ihn mit Leichtigkeit zerstört.
- Im Buch wird erwähnt, das selbst Sargeras sich einen schnellen Tod
  wünschen würde, würden Sie befreit.
- Ihnen gelingt es, einen der von den Titanen berührten Wächter Azeroth´s zu korrumpieren (Deathwing)

2. Sargeras 

- Ehemaliger Titan (Der stärkste Kämpfer)
- Herr der Legion (Welche Wesen noch zur Legion gehören außer den uns bekannten, ist fraglich, da können noch viele mächtige dabei sein.) Ehemaliger Herr der Geißel
- Konnte nur durch Aman´thul einst besiegt werden. (Als er der Dunkelheit verfiehl)

3. Neltharion (Deathwing) 

- Einst der Erdaspekt (Erhielt seine Macht direkt durch das Pantheon)
- Durch seinen Wahnsinn erhöht sich seine Stärke mit der Zeit. 
- Sein Wahnsinn ist so stark, das er sich selbst dem Einfluss der alten Götter entziehen konnte.
- Seine Wahre Macht wird sich erst mit dem Kataklyzmus zeigen, jedoch besitzt er die Kraft, die Welt
in Ihren Grundfesten zu erschüttern.

4. Kil´jaeden/Archimonde

- Generäle von Sargeras
- Nur der Planet selber (die Geister) waren in der Lage, Archimonde zu töten
- Kil´jaeden erschuff den Lichkönig sowie die Geißel, korrumpierte die Horde.

5. Der Lichkönig

- Herr der Geißel
- Ehemalig Ner´zuhl sowie Arthas Menethil.

-Aszhara-

-Aszharas Macht kann man leider noch nicht bewerten, da man nicht weiß wie sie sich in den letzten 10000 Jahren entwickelt hat.

*Die Neutralen (Alle Wesen die sich nicht direkt in die Kämpfe einmischen, oder das Gleichgewicht erstreben):

*1. Aman´thul & das Pantheon  (Erschaffer Azeroth´s, haben zwar die alten Götter einst besiegt, halten sich jedoch seitdem zurück), sowie Elune. (Ein Machtvergleich hier ist in meinen Augen fast unmöglich).

2. Die Naar´u (Helfen momentan den Licht geneigten, im Buch Aufstieg der Horde, wird jedoch erwähnt, das sie das Gleichgewicht anstreben, von daher pack ich sie mal hier rein.)

3. Die übrigen Titan (2 Rassen).

*Die Feinde des Bösen:*

1. Nozdormu & Alextrasza & Ysera (Die Aspekteer Herr der Zeit, Die Lebensbinderin, Die Herrin der Träume) 

- Die verbleibenden Aspekte Azeroth´s 
- Hier kann man sich drüber streiten wer der mächtigste ist, wobei ich persönlich ein wenig zu Nozdormu
   tendiere, er gebietet neben Aman´thul sowie den alten Göttern als einziger über die Zeit.

2. Krasus/Korialstrazs:

- Der mächtigste Drache nach den Aspekten
- Beschützt Azeroth viel aktiver als die anderen Aspekte (Auch "Beschützer Azeroths" genannt.)
- Erzfeind Deathwings

3. Der Wächter Tirisfals (Und das hat eig nix mit Undercity zu tun, der Titel is 1000 älter als die Geißel!)
- Die Macht des Rates von Tirisfal

4. Die verschiedenen Anführer der Rassen und Fraktionen. (zb,  Tiron Fordring, Velen, Malfurion Sturmmgrimm, Thrall, Jaina, Sylvanas, Veressa & Rhonin, Kadghar etc. pp. Ich erspar mir hier ne nähere Ausführung, weil jeder durch eine andere Quelle andere Macht bezieht). 


So das war mal ne kleine Erklärung zur Macht laut Lore. Für Kritik, Anregungen usw bin ich offen.

Wenn es euch aber wichtig war, wer der mächtigste ist, wenn man alle von denen ins AV steckt ist die Antwort klar: Keiner.....
Saurfang cleaved alle weg ^^


Edith: Nachlesen kann man das alles in den Warcraft Büchern oder ingame erfahren, wenn man Questtexte ließt, bzw auch mal WC Singleplayer gespielt hat ^^ 

Und neuer Lichking hab ich das Gefühl wird ein Morgraine/Uther Mix (Jetzt ja Arthas/Ner´zuhl). Morgraine erklimmt Frostmourne und verbindet sich mit dem Geist von Uther, so gelingt es Ihnen die Geißel in Schach zu halten. is aber nur ne Vermutung, macht aber Sinn


----------



## EXidence (23. Januar 2010)

Ich sage mal das Fordring der neue lich king wird der er ja doch net tot ist ...


----------



## Kongo Otto (26. Januar 2010)

jo ich denke auch Fordring... man erinnere sich an den "Lavaman"-Screenshot von mmo-champion.com...


----------



## SeelenGeist (26. Januar 2010)

Das wärs, endlich kommt Thralls Portential hervor, er wird 
gleich der Lichkönig und umrennt die Allianz und Horde.

Die Idee ist mal sowas von unrealistisch, aber die
Vorstellung ist mal sehr umüsant, wenn mein Troll
untot ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## larrifarri (26. Januar 2010)

Ihr seit sehr nach dran mit Fordring, aber ich werde jetzt nicht sagen wer der neue Lichkönig wird und wer lavaman ist, da der Spoiler zu groß ist.
Falls jemand wissen möchte wer der neue Lichkönig wird, schreibt mir eine PM.


----------



## Cheaters (26. Januar 2010)

Ähm -.-

Fordring und Tirion sind ein- und diesselbe Person..
Fordragon = Bolvar Fordragon, fiel beim Wrathgate, ist der Lavaman...


----------



## Holy Light (26. Januar 2010)

hmmm was ich mich frage wenn fordragon Lichking wird und zu diesem "lavaman" wird...
der sieht ziemlich feurig aus wie lässt sich das mit dem Frostthron zusammenbringen?


----------



## The-Quila (26. Januar 2010)

ich find nicht, das der lavaman allzu feurig aussieht. eher steinern. allerdings wurde/wird tirion auch von arthas gefoltert, da sind gewisse körperliche veränderungen mitinbegriffen.


----------



## Herr Hering (26. Januar 2010)

Hm fände Hogger als neuen kichking echt n1


----------



## larrifarri (26. Januar 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> hmmm was ich mich frage wenn fordragon Lichking wird und zu diesem "lavaman" wird...
> der sieht ziemlich feurig aus wie lässt sich das mit dem Frostthron zusammenbringen?



In der Videosequenz nach Veteran der Pforte des Zorns, wo Bolvar durch die Seuche stirbt, gehen die Drachen nochmal mit ihrem Feuer drüber, damit niemand wiederbelebt wird.

Bolvar ist der Lavaman, denke ich mal, weil die Kleidung schon zusammenpasst und man ihn auch am Anfang hört, wenn man in icc reingeht.
Tirion ist dann auch erstaunt darüber, dass Bolvar noch lebt.


----------



## StormofDoom (26. Januar 2010)

Eine Möglichkeit ist mir in den letzten Tagen auch in den Sinn gekommen, und ich weiß nicht ob es hier schon einmal gepostet wurde, möglich wärs...

Und zwar das der Lichkönig, in welcher weise auch immer, nicht stirbt, sondern sich, schwer getroffen, bei 1% zum Frostthron schleppt, wo ihn dann eine unzerstörbare Eisschicht umgibt und anschließend, um die Leute rauszuscheuchen, Tausende von Untoten (wobei es Perfomance-technisch ziemlich aufwändig wäre) aus den Spalten kriechen, angelockt vom Willen des Lichkönigs. Anschließend gibt es eine kleine Flucht ähnlich wie in der Spiegelhalle und in einem sicheren Gebiet (nicht unbedingt wieder ein Luftschiff) gibt es dann den Loot in der Kiste.

Auf diese Weise wäre es möglich, den Lichkönig über die Wochen hinweg für Raids am Leben zu erhalten und auch nach dem Endkampf ein schönes Szenario zu generieren.


----------



## ayanamiie (26. Januar 2010)

Thritaldor schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine der sound Dateien aus der Halle der Reflektionnen gehört und dabei hat uther zu jaina gesagt, dass jemand artthas' platz einnehmen müsse, da die geissel ansonsten ohne kontrolle womöglich ganz azeroth vernoichten könnte. Da ja bereits bekannt ist, das thrall mit cata die horde nicht mehr leitet, würde sich das ja als grund anbieten, arthas stirbt und thrall trägt die bürde der geissel, versammelt sie irgendwo in nordend und schliesst sich selbst weg, um kein unheil anzurichten. was haltet ihr davon?? Thrall als LK?? Lok'Tak Ogar, FÜR DEN KRIEGSHÄUPTLING, FÜR DIE HORDE!!!!!






weist du spieler der arthas die letzten hp klaut wird der neue LK sein char wird gelöscht und von nun an automatisch vom npc gespielt dukannst nurnoch 3third person sicht nutzen und zusehen ;D


----------



## Eyatrian (26. Januar 2010)

Da gibts einfach nichts zu diskutieren... Thrall wird der Wächter von Tirisfall(oder von i-was in der richtung) aber auf keinen fall lichking...


----------



## Nocci (26. Januar 2010)

Ich halte es ehr für möglich, dass es Bolvar Fordragon wird. Der ist eh schon in der Zitadelle und wird von Arthas gequält und wehrt sich gehen die Unterjochung. Also wäre er beim Ableben des Lichkönigs gebenenfalls schon Untod, aber noch mit freiem Willen. Also gradezu prädestiniert für die Krone. Es müsste ja trotz allem eine reine Seele sein, damit sie sich nicht von der Macht verführen lässt. Nicht so korrumpiert und gequält wie Arthas.

Edit: Ah, habe grade erst gesehen, dass er der Lavaman sein soll. Hmm, okay. Das schließt das ganze aber ja nicht wirklich aus. Nach Arthas Tod evtl. hätte er ja seinen freien Willen wieder...


----------



## Alduros (26. Januar 2010)

HI Leute, 

is eigentlich n witziger Gedanke, dass Thrall der neue Lich King wird XD. Glaube auch der Mehrheit, dass er der neue Wächter von Tirisfal wird. Mein Gedanke is ja, dass während dem Kampf gegen die Lich King die Seele von diesem Nerzhul vernichtet wird und der winzige Teil von Arthas endlich Erlösung finden wird oder eben seine müde Wenigkeit wird alleine der Lich King. Es wird ja gesagt, dass es nur dem winzigen Teil von Arthas' " Resten" zu verdanken is, dass die Geißel nich Ammok läuft in Azeroth ( sry wenn ich irgendwas nachplapper^^) 

@ Sheana: Azshara schloss erst ein Pakt mit den alten Göttern um ihr eigenes und das Leben ihrer Hochgeborenen zu sichern, als die Fluten sie und den Palast in die Tiefe rissen. 
Und zu der Machtordnung: 

DIe Mächtigsten sind in der Tat die alten Götter 
 Weiter unten kann man Azshara noch höher als den Lich King ansiedeln, da sie vor 10000 Jahren schon so mächtig war um es mit Kil Jaiden und Archimonde aufzunehmen. Steht so im Buch un den Ingamequellen. 
Ihr Macht hat sich in den vielen JAhren wohl um einiges vervielfacht und die würd dem Lich King gehörig in den Allerwertesten treten. 

bei den neutralen Anführern würd ich Malfurion eigentlich n bissl stärker tippen als Thrall etc, da er vor 10000 Jahren schon zu einem Erzdruiden wurde ( siehe Buch -> Geweih is ja glaub ich Anzeichen dafür) und seine Macht hat sich in der zeit ja auch vergrößert. Außerdem war er ja noch n bissl stärker als Illidan ( sry wenn ich mich irre^^) Darum vote für stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber sonst schön eingeordnet : Luthian- Trinity


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (26. Januar 2010)

ich hätte als neuer lichking auf Varian getippt da ich ihn zu aggressiv halte um der anführer der Allianz zu sein (ich hab die alli icc sound datein nicht gehört)

wenn aber garrosh der neue (leider) chef der horde wird brauch die allianz einen der ihm parole bieten kann.

ich denke Muradin Bronzebart wird der neue leiter der geisel, immerhin hat er damals arthas zu frostgram geführt. so als eine art wiedergutmachung. ausserdem hat er ja auch die Frosterben in die allianz gebracht.


----------



## Drop-Dead (26. Januar 2010)

ich denke die story in nordend wir einfach so stehen bleiben ^^ wie sollte man das umsetzen dass es einen neuen lichkönig gibt? die geißel streift doch weiterhin in azeroth rum und dreht dort am rad oder nicht? naja wer weiß wie es nach der angekündigten katastrophe aussieht aber nordend bleibt davon ja verschohnt.
im cataclysm trailer wird ja auch gesagt "bla bla bla wärend der kampf gegen den lichkönig weiter geht..."

ach was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fangt an meinen geistigen dünnpfiff zu kritisieren


----------



## _DeSoRiEnT_ (26. Januar 2010)

Gamon wird der neue Lichking! ECHT JETZT! Mein papa hats gesagt!1124f


----------



## Timmäh (27. Januar 2010)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Die Frage nach dem mächtigsten Wesen sollte man ein wenig differenzieren:
> Für was nutzen Sie Ihre Macht? (Sind sie aktiv dem licht zugeneigt, dem bösen, oder dem gleichgewicht/neutral)
> 
> Ich beginne nachfolgend immer mit dem mächtigsten Wesen.
> ...



Also ich find deine Einschätzung eigentlich ganz kreativ, aber wenn wir mal vom alten Pen&Paper RPG über das Warcraft Universum ausgehen, ist das so nicht ganz richtig. Dort haben alle Wesen ein bestimmtes Level zugeordnet bekommen. Wenn man also *!nur!* nach dem Pen&Paper RPG geht sieht die Stärkeneinordnung der Entwickler folgendermaßen aus:

1. Elune

2. Das Pantheon (mit Aman´thul als Mächtigster davon)

3. Sargeras (Wobei ich hier nicht sicher bin. Er könnte durch seine Verseuchung stärker geworden sein. Davon mal ab, wenn er sein Taeshalach wiederbekommen sollte und Gorshalach damit neu erschaffen wird, naja daran mag ich nicht denken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

4. Die Alten Götter. 

5. LichKing (nach der Fusion mit Arthas)

6. Alextrasza

7. Nozdormu

8. Deathwing (Neltharion)

9. Ysera

10. Archimonde und Kil´Jaeden

11. Malygos (weil seine Brut so durch Deathwing leiden musste und er lange wahnsinnig war)


Tjoar so siehts im alten P&P aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neuer LK? kA! Neuer WvT? kA! Ich lass mich überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blizz ihre Story, können damit machen was sie wollen!

LG


----------



## StormofDoom (27. Januar 2010)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Also ich find deine Einschätzung eigentlich ganz kreativ, aber wenn wir mal vom alten Pen&Paper RPG über das Warcraft Universum ausgehen, ist das so nicht ganz richtig. Dort haben alle Wesen ein bestimmtes Level zugeordnet bekommen. Wenn man also *!nur!* nach dem Pen&Paper RPG geht sieht die Stärkeneinordnung der Entwickler folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 1. Elune
> 
> ...



Wieso ist Elune höher/stärker als das Pantheon? 

und hat Sargeras Taeshalach nicht freiwillig von sicht gestoßen? Ich glaub nich dass ers wiederhaben will ^^


----------



## Braamséry (27. Januar 2010)

Timmäh schrieb:


> Also ich find deine Einschätzung eigentlich ganz kreativ, aber wenn wir mal vom alten Pen&Paper RPG über das Warcraft Universum ausgehen, ist das so nicht ganz richtig. Dort haben alle Wesen ein bestimmtes Level zugeordnet bekommen. Wenn man also *!nur!* nach dem Pen&Paper RPG geht sieht die Stärkeneinordnung der Entwickler folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> 1. Elune
> 
> ...



Für mich stehen die alten Götter klar an erster Stelle, weil (Zitat) "Viele Titanen waren damals nötig gewesen um die Drei in ihr Gefängnis zu bannen"
Davon ausgehend, dass es 5 gab, macht es sie nur noch stärker.

und Elune hat nun nicht gerade Wunder vollbracht bzw nicht gemacht was man beschrieben kann, daher kan man sie in solch einer Liste nicht gut einordnen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. Januar 2010)

Timmäh schrieb:


> 3. Sargeras (Wobei ich hier nicht sicher bin. Er könnte durch seine Verseuchung stärker geworden sein. Davon mal ab, wenn er sein Taeshalach wiederbekommen sollte und Gorshalach damit neu erschaffen wird, naja daran mag ich nicht denken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gorshalach hat sich selbst geteilt, als Sargeras dem Bösen verfallen ist, um zu verhindern, dass es nicht von Sargeras verwendet werden kann. Selbst wenn Sargeras Taeshalach wieder in die Hände bekommen sollte, wird er die Hälften nicht zusammenfügen können (dies geht nur von einer nicht-Bösen Kreatur). Und selbst wenn ein nicht-böses Wesen Gorshalach wieder formen und es Sargeras in die Hände fallen würde... ich denke es würde sich wieder trennen.
Sollte Gorshalach jemals erneut Einzug ins WarCraft Universum halten, dann wohl eher in den Händen eines (guten) Titans. (Und sollte es jemals Einzug in WoW halten, dann sicher in Spielerhände. Dann hör ich aber auf zu zocken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



StormofDoom schrieb:


> und hat Sargeras Taeshalach nicht freiwillig von sicht gestoßen? Ich glaub nich dass ers wiederhaben will ^^


Gorshalach ist die mächtigste bekannte Waffe im WarCraft Universum. Wie blöd müsste Sargeras sein, diese freiwillig aufzugeben? Glaub mir, er will diese Waffe wieder haben... auf jeden Fall!


----------



## StCuthbert (27. Januar 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Gorshalach ist die mächtigste bekannte Waffe im WarCraft Universum. Wie blöd müsste Sargeras sein, diese freiwillig aufzugeben? Glaub mir, er will diese Waffe wieder haben... auf jeden Fall!



Geht aber nicht. Beide Fragmente müssen in Besitz eines "nicht-bösen" Wesens sein, damit Gorshalach wieder erschaffen wird.

Das Sagertas nochmal die Seiten wechselt, ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich (obwohl? ich traue Blizzard eine ganze Menge zu).


----------



## Timmäh (27. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, es ist nicht meine Einschätzung. Das ist die Bewertung des alten Pen&Paper RPGs des Warcraft Universums(Wenn das mal noch wem was sagt, ich weiss ja net)

Dazu hab ich nicht behauptet das es ihm möglich ist. Ich hab nur gesagt, das wenn er es wieder neu erschaffen kann sieht es böse aus. Das ers irgendwann vllt doch mal schafft, will ich hier nicht ausschließen. Ich gebe hier zu überlegen, was ist die Definition eines bösen/guten Charakters? Das Sargeras definitiv böse ist gut, aber ist er böse weil ihr es sagt oder auf Grund dessen was er getan hat bzw. was mit ihm geschehen ist? Ist z.B. Garrosh ein "böser" Charakter nur weil er die Allianz verachtet und sie am liebsten alle töten würde? Bin ich z.B. böse weil ich gerne im Wald von Elwynn alle Hasen ummähe? 

Es gibt immer einen Grad wo man überlegen muss was gut und was böse ist. Und wer weiss was in der Lore noch alles passiert.


Und nun zu Elune:

Elune wird als die einzig wahre Göttin von Azeroth angesehen. Und wer von uns kann ihre Macht einschätzen? Hat sie schonmal aktiv in irgendeinen Konflikt eingegriffen? Ich glaube eher nicht. Aber ehrlich gesagt bin ich gespannt ob sie überhaupt mal irgendwann eingreift. 

joar lg


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. Januar 2010)

StCuthbert schrieb:


> Geht aber nicht. Beide Fragmente müssen in Besitz eines "nicht-bösen" Wesens sein, damit Gorshalach wieder erschaffen wird.


Sag mal, liest Du eigentlich die Postings der anderen User auch komplett durch, bevor Du auf sie antwortest? Macht zumindest nicht den Anschein...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (30. Januar 2010)

also was ich mir gut vorstellen könnte ist das  Saurfang der neue LK wird aber sich dann einschließen lässt oder iwie außer gefecht gesetzt wird.
Immerhin hat Saurfang seinen Sohn verloren und muss ihn auch noch töten.

Damit das nicht mehr passieren kann opfert er sich für Azeroth.


----------



## Timmäh (30. Januar 2010)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Sag mal, liest Du eigentlich die Postings der anderen User auch komplett durch, bevor Du auf sie antwortest? Macht zumindest nicht den Anschein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und ließt du meine Post genau? Ich glaube eher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiss was er geschrieben hat und weiss auch was er meint. Aber nochmal für nicht so schnelle, "wer" definiert das Sargeras "böse" ist? Du? Er ist verseucht und dadurch wahnsinnig, ja! Aber wahnsinnig= böse?
Ich weiss das er im Sinne des Spiels böse ist jo, aber ließ meine Beispiele oben, dann müssten wir alle bzw. alle im Warcraft-Universum böse sein, jedenfalls nach der Aussage was Gorshalach angeht.

Aber da hier viele leider nicht weiter denken und nur das jetzt sehn, vergesst es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Biba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minøtaurus (1. Februar 2010)

Thrall wir definitiv nicht der neue Lichking, er wird "Wächter von Tirifall", dies bedeutet ABER NICHT automatisch, dass er der vorsitzende der Verlassenen wird.

Der letzte war Medivh, welcher aber, meines Wissens, mit den Verlassenen, oder der Herrschaft von/über Lordaeron gar nichts zu tun hatte.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. Februar 2010)

Thrall wird vom Irdenen Ring um Hilfe gerufen wegen dem Aufruhr der Elemente den Raggi angefangen hat 

Und der Lichkönig ist bestimmt nicht mächtiger als die Drachenaspekte 


Mein Tip liegt bei Bolvar immerhin lebt dieser noch und wurde nicht durch Frostgram getötet


----------



## fabdiem (1. Februar 2010)

Bolver Fordragon wird am wahrscheinlichsten neuer Lichking.

aba schluss mit dem halbwissen und warten wir einfach bis mittwoch xD


----------



## rafax271 (1. Februar 2010)

Achtung Spoiler:

Bolvar wird der neue Lichking.

nen schönen tag noch


----------



## Talarias (1. Februar 2010)

Naja wenns nach mir ginge würde Thrall nicht der neue Wächter von Tirisfal, ich meine noch am Ende des Buches lebte Medivh wieder und habe mit seinem Schüler gesprochen, jener auch später in die Scherbenwelt reisen wird um die Inversion auf zu halten....
Thrall als Lichking würde nach mir eher passen. Er schützt alle Lebewesen und ganz Azeroth, verschließt seine macht - die Geißel und die Macht des Lichkings.....


----------



## Flana (1. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, das ein "neutraler" der neue lichkönig wird. würde ein oberhaupt von allianz oder horde lk werden, würde das finde ich irgendwie zu einem ungleichgewicht zwischen den fraktionen führen. denke auch das bolvar es werden könnte, oder jemand anders aus dem agentumkreuzzug, bestimmt ein paladin, denn er muss ja die geisel im griff haben und noch halbwegs "normal" bleiben dabei.


----------



## Kersyl (2. Februar 2010)

ist nun bekannt wer der Lichking wird es wird....


SPOILER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Bolvar, der schüler von arthas wird der neue lichkönig, nachdem er beinahe von einem starken flammen angriff fast vernichtet wurde, nimmt er den geist in sich auf,
heißt er setzt den helm auf, und schielßt sich unter einer sehr dicken eisschicht ein. danach geht tirion, der dies zuerst übernehmen wollte, einfach weg.

Sieht man in einem sehr netten Endvideo.


----------



## Herteitr (2. Februar 2010)

Bolvar ist doch nicht der Schüler von Arthas <.<

Aber ja, das Ende ist echt ... gut gemacht hinterlässt aber irgendwo auch unsicherheit ^^


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (2. Februar 2010)

Hat nichts mit schüler zutun, nur ist es so, das irgentwer LK sein muss sonst überrennen die Untoten die ganze welt.


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Februar 2010)

also meines wissens nach ist fordragon nicht arthas schüler. ich meine, wie auch. er wurde doch verrückt während er selbst noch in der ausbildung bei uther war (glaub ich zumindest. oder war er fertig? ka ^^) 
naja. fakt ist, wie ja bereits erwähnt, das bolvar quasi tot ist. er hat nicht mehr viele möglichkeiten, kann sich also leicht opfern, denn iwer muss die geißel ja führen, damit si azeroth nicht komplett vernichtet.

aber eine frage hätte ich noch. wie kommt bolvar eigentlich dahin? ich meine er sitzt ja nach arthas seinen tot bereits auf dessen stühlchen. und sein wir mal ehrlich. der macht nicht mehr den eindruck als wäre er gut zu fuß xD


----------



## EisblockError (9. Februar 2010)

Es wird 99% keinen neuen LK geben, fertig!


----------



## Easteregg (9. Februar 2010)

Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal wie oftn noch ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bolvar Fordragon wird der neue lk


----------



## Felix^^ (9. Februar 2010)

Bolvar ist der neue Lichkönig.


----------



## Figetftw! (9. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Es wird 99% keinen neuen LK geben, fertig!



bolvar is lichking
die 1% haben zugeschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (9. Februar 2010)

Man siehts doch im video das dämlich auftauchte.,.. der bruder von tirion bekommt den helm und setzt sich auf den thron... ich nehme mal an somit wird er der neue lich king


----------



## Revgamer (9. Februar 2010)

Ok erstmal wird Bolvar Fordragon der neue Lichking 
und Garrosh Höllschrei soll glaube ich Kriegshäuptling werden
und Thrall wird der neu Wächter von Tirisfal nach Medhiv 


hoffe damit is jedem geholfen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Espe89 (9. Februar 2010)

Er wird nicht der neue Lichking, er ist bereits der neue Lichking zusammen mit Ner'Zuls Seele in der Krone. Jedoch besteht Bolvar darauf, dass er vergessen wird. Ob Bolvar noch einmal relevant werden sollte oder nicht, das weiß niemand. Gerade das ist ja das Potential, auf das Blizzard so sehr steht und auch eine gute Geschichte ausmacht. Niemand kann sagen, ob Bolvar nicht vielleicht doch noch einmal wahnsinnig wird und aufhört auf seinem Thron Karten zu spielen x) Wir werden sehen. Theoretisch wäre auch die Überlegung möglich, dass Bolvar die Geißel dazu nutzen wird um den Streitkräften Azeroths im Kapf gegen weiteres Übel bei Seite zu stehen. Mal sehen, was kommen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elavin (9. Februar 2010)

@Revgamer
2 von 3en Richtig, jedoch wird Thrall NICHT der neue Wächter von Tirisfall
sondern der Sohn Medhivs und der Halborkin die König Wrynns Vater getötet hat (mit fällt der Name gerade ned mehr ein)
Denn wie bitteschön soll Thrall Wächter in cata sein wenn er im startgebiet der Goblins
von eben diesen gerettet wird von einem Allianzschiff und die Goblins dadurch erst zur Horde kommen?


----------



## Tweetycat280 (9. Februar 2010)

Thrall wird zum Irdenen Ring gerufen aufgrund der Probleme die es mit den Elementen geben wird.

Und Medivh hat keinen Sohn den die gute Frau wurde getötet nach dem sie Llane getötet hat


----------



## Kongo Otto (9. Februar 2010)

seltenste Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, dass sich in diesem Thread wirklich nur die storytechnischen Oberfeifen rumtreiben hab ich das Gefühl..

sry, aber das is ja mal richtig arm


----------



## koolt (9. Februar 2010)

Ehm schaut euch einfach, wenn auf euerm Realm der Lichkönig gelegt wurde, das Video in der Mitte von Dalaran an. Es gibt einen neuen Lichkönig. Und es ist nicht Thrall.


----------



## Vizard (9. Februar 2010)

Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Und Medivh hat keinen Sohn



http://www.wowwiki.com/Med%27an

MfG Vizard


----------



## Topfkopf (9. Februar 2010)

Elavin schrieb:


> @Revgamer
> 2 von 3en Richtig, jedoch wird Thrall NICHT der neue Wächter von Tirisfall
> sondern der Sohn Medhivs und der Halborkin die König Wrynns Vater getötet hat (mit fällt der Name gerade ned mehr ein)
> Denn wie bitteschön soll Thrall Wächter in cata sein wenn er im startgebiet der Goblins
> von eben diesen gerettet wird von einem Allianzschiff und die Goblins dadurch erst zur Horde kommen?



Phasing? der goblin der ihn rettet sorgt so dafür das er nach tirisfall kommt, vielleicht wurde er ja in die östlichen geschickt weswegen auch immer, kommt zurück und unterwegs wird sein schiff geplättet. Dann kommt besagter Goblin und rettet ihn vor der gefangennahme.


----------



## Fedaykin (9. Februar 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Es wird 99% keinen neuen LK geben, fertig!




Und da liegst du zu 100% falsch.

Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Schamikus (9. Februar 2010)

nein er wird nicht der neue lichking guckt euch doch das(spoiler!)video auf buffed an
was aus thrall wird sind bisher nur gerüchte im umlauf


----------



## Pit99 (9. Februar 2010)

Gaaanz einfach -wer wissen will wer der neue Lichking wird schaut sich das viedeo vom fall des lichkönigs an da wird gezeigt wer der neue wird und warum...
/vote 4 close


----------



## DaScAn (9. Februar 2010)

Bolvar *IST* der neue Lichkönig.

War ne schöne sache. Zwar (mal wieder leider) die Allianz aber was solls^^


----------



## Cotraxis (9. Februar 2010)

Pit99 schrieb:


> Gaaanz einfach -wer wissen will wer der neue Lichking wird schaut sich das viedeo vom fall des lichkönigs an da wird gezeigt wer der neue wird und warum...
> /vote 4 close



Dann geb mal bitte einen Link der beweist was du von dir gegeben hast...

@rest... Ist Bolvar nicht im Sturm auf die Eiskronenzitalle ums Leben gekommen (Quelle Questreihe) ??? Oder täusche ich mich da nun ???


----------



## StormofDoom (9. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=qNUYvD7owtU

das video wird wohl gemeint sein


----------



## stubenhocker (9. Februar 2010)

naja. umgekommen anscheinend nicht. er lag zwar in der gaswolke und wurde anschlißend vom roten drachenaspekt gegrillt, aber typ is doch relativ wiederspenstig. ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. Februar 2010)

Andoral1990 schrieb:


> Man siehts doch im video das dämlich auftauchte.,.. der bruder von tirion bekommt den helm und setzt sich auf den thron... ich nehme mal an somit wird er der neue lich king



 Bolavr ist nicht Tirions Bruder! Sie sagen das wie die Indianer zu ihren besten Freunden sagten!
Oder weil er ja auch ein Odesnmitglied ist.


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bolavr ist nicht Tirions Bruder! Sie sagen das wie die Indianer zu ihren besten Freunden sagten!
> Oder weil er ja auch ein Odesnmitglied ist.


stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bolvar Fordragon
Tirion Fordring

...eindeutig Brüder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt: Thrall kann eh nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

